# *Grandi Floras Daily Trivia Game* Part 1



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

Here is a fun place to test your skills at *TRIVIA*. 
Take the challenge and see if you are good at it!?





*http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Grandi-Florass-Trivia-71958.html*

*Reply with you're results to see who's Today's Champ!?*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2007)

Grandi Floras got 8 correct in 1344 Seconds.
I never have been good at it.....


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 31, 2007)

*Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 128 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 772

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! *

Actually, the one I missed is incorrect information. But, oh, well. Thanks for putting this up!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (May 31, 2007)

Not bad for the first try.....



> Questions correct: 8 / 10
> You took 116 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 684


----------



## tonynyc (May 31, 2007)

Questions correct: 10/10
Seconds: 121
Score: 879


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *142* seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: *658
* [/SIZE]


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 31, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 806

Thanks Grandi - just got q9 wrong


----------



## Paw Paw (May 31, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 1, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/G...via-71958.html​*

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 574. 
You earned 7 Fun Trivia Bucks!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *105* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *695*[/SIZE]


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 686

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 1, 2007)

WOO HOO!!!!!

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 796


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 1, 2007)

Woot!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 894

And the baseball one was a guess!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 929

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


I got lucky on the sports question guess.... 



Btw, I used to play Trivia when the bot came through Yahoo Chess regularly- I got up to number 8 in ALL OF YAHOO- number eight out of more than a thousand players 

So yeah, I'm the Trivia Queen  


I'm registered there as originalfairyqueen- fear me people


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, now that I'm done being a bragging a-hole........


nice site Grandi


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 1, 2007)

We're all getting different questions, correct?


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, I'm in second place right now. 10/10 100seconds. Man, I didn't know it recorded time, I better try harder next time!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 827

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


I missed the sports question. SON OF A !!!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 1, 2007)

GEF, if I got them all right, I'd be bragging too!!! 





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, now that I'm done being a bragging a-hole........
> 
> 
> nice site Grandi


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 1, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824

Not too shabby! LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/G...via-71958.html​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 680

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2007)

All questions are the same for everyone. Otherwise, it wouldn't be fare.

I am happy to see so many that enjoy Trivia. I have never been good at it, but I keep trying


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 2, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 181 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 819


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 685

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *93* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *907*




You earned *10* FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


heee heee, I'm in first place. [/SIZE][SIZE=+2][/SIZE][SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *130* seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: *770

*9/10 because of too much thinking... :doh:*
 

*[/SIZE]


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 3, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 194 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 706

Not bad. :bow:

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 682

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 3, 2007)

Not so good today.

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 713

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2007)

I doubt it will hold up all day, but good for now! 

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *73* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *927*




You earned *10* FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Frankie (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry, but I just took it away.  



AnnMarie said:


> I doubt it will hold up all day, but good for now!
> 
> Calculating your score..
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2007)

Frankie said:


> Sorry, but I just took it away.



Fine by me!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 3, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 881

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 3, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 208 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 792


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 3, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 955

Strewth! A fast internet connection and sheer dumb luck are the only explanation for this!!!

Tracey xx


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm really starting to hate the questions about other langauges.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 3, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



Wow, you're super quick on the draw! It'll be hard for anyone to beat that time.

I can't even remember the questions, I was trying to answer them so quickly!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 597

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 4, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 954

Grandi Floras - I love this thread, thank you for doing this for us...
Tracey xx


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2007)

You are Welcome *Tracey*, I love Fun Trivia and wanted to share it with you all.
I have never been very good at it, but I try anyway.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 125 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 675


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 5, 2007)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 600


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *103* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *797*[/SIZE]


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 5, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 848


----------



## Risible (Jun 5, 2007)

I loathe the sports questions. I think they're rigged.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 6, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 686

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Tried at it again.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 138 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 762


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 6, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *96* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *704*[/SIZE]


----------



## Risible (Jun 6, 2007)

How about that. As of right now, I'm on top o' the heap today. But I know that there are better, if not bigger  , peeps to play!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 6, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 942

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

I guess I did ok


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​*


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 7, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *150* seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: *650

*[/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 133 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 667


----------



## Risible (Jun 8, 2007)

Oooh, kinda a tough one today...And, as usual, the stupid sports question proved a stumbling block.


Stupid sports question  .


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

I guess another okie dokie day, if I was only smarter and not singing songs like BIM BOM


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 8, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 220 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 680

Got them all but the "sports question." lol I guess that would be really good if only I wasnt so _slow_.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 8, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 829

Fell at the sports question - maybe we'll get a cricket question one of these days


----------



## Suicide Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *98* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *802*[/SIZE]


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 9, 2007)

Dang, today's was hard. Those sports and foreign questions always hurt me a lot. Its okay though, I lost my second place a while ago I'm sure. I haven't been remembering to check the board this week.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 109 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 491​​​​


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 9, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 889

Thanks for the UK question


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 9, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 864

Only missed #3.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​*

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 795


----------



## Risible (Jun 10, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



36 seconds...jeez...Speedy Gonzales already!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 10, 2007)

Snap! Evidently I've got to know my movies and be quick as a monkey to compete with you guys!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 10, 2007)

Risible said:


> 36 seconds...jeez...Speedy Gonzales already!


I took that as a challenge. 

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 25 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 875

Got #3 wrong, guessed on #7.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 10, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took *101* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *699*[/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 127 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 873

*YAY, I finally got all ten right for a change, will wonders never end? LOL*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Something's wrong with the link...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 11, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 203 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 797

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Risible (Jun 11, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I took that as a challenge.
> 
> Calculating your score..
> 
> ...



Surely you don't feel challenged by me, son. 25 seconds! That's gotta be an all-time high (low?).

Having to scroll down is taking precious seconds to do. I wonder if I maybe made the text size smaller if that would help? Or maybe my 15" monitor is a disadvantage (not to mention a dinosaur)? I'll tell you what it is- _it's those stupid sports questions_! It's all their fault, I know it is.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Something's wrong with the link...







http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 476

*OOPS..... LOL*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
Someday i'll get faster


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 12, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]tnx!

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *110* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *790*[/SIZE]


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 12, 2007)

FINALLY....got my first 10/10 today..woo hoo.
Stacey


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 33 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 867

missed #8


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 12, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 854

It's those bloomin' baseball questions again - sigh!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow I missed 4 days of trivia and am still in the top ten!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 129 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 671

*Bah Humbug.....*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *109* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *791*[/SIZE]


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 13, 2007)

I just found this today. I got 9/10 and took 79 seconds.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
Missed one question for the first time


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow...That one was tough. Once again my lack of random knowledge of European languages and sports hurts me


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 33 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 967

guessed on #3


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 690

I still suck.....LOL


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 14, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 833

I got the Irish footballer thing wrong.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 14, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 724

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

worst day yet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *107* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *793*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 133 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 867

*YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 15, 2007)

10/10, 70 seconds, wahoo!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 15, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 840

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Gah @ Rock songs.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 15, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 592

Back to OOPS..... LOL


----------



## Risible (Jun 16, 2007)

Okay, didn't we take a vote, and didn't we vote to kick out the sports questions?  

Anyone?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 16, 2007)

Risible said:


> Okay, didn't we take a vote, and didn't we vote to kick out the sports questions?
> 
> Anyone?



Yeah.......and let's get rid of all the really hard ones too  




Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 911


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 16, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

I am ridiculously tickled that the first question was A Scottish Premier League football one, and about the team I support!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 16, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 26 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 874

Guessing is fun.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 16, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 26 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...




26?? Did you even read the questions?? lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2007)

Risible said:


> Okay, didn't we take a vote, and didn't we vote to kick out the sports questions?
> 
> Anyone?



*I don't choose what questions are used, it is a general knowledge trivia created at Fun Trivia, it cannot be changed.*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 17, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 849

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 17, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 815

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Risible (Jun 17, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *I don't choose what questions are used, it is a general knowledge trivia created at Fun Trivia, it cannot be changed.*



My bad. The pokes at sports questions? Just my sad attempt at being funny; in other words, sour grapes! 

I enjoy the daily Trivia Quiz very much; I'm happy to be 5 in the overall standings; GEF has her pointy fairy hat poking at my butt! Ouch!


GEF, if we could somehow figger out how to get those other four players over us temporarily banned or somethin'...Just til the points at the end of the month are calculated...


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 17, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929 


If my mouse was not junk, my time would be better!

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2007)

*I am going to start Posting the results this way instead so that you may know the over all results after I have played.

As you can see, I am the last er... man on the totum pole once again.... LOL*







*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*Top 50 Scores So Far Today*

Top 50 scores at end of the day earn points. 

Player Award Correct Seconds Score

1. risible + 7 pts 10! 58 942 
2. BeaBea + 6 pts 10! 61 939 
3. PawPaw + 6 pts 10! 71 929 
4. Red + 5 pts 9 70 830 
5. snuggletiger + 5 pts 9 85 815 
6. Timberwolf + 5 pts 9 109 791 
7. *Grandifloras52 *+ 4 pts 8 104 696


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 17, 2007)

8/10 in 63 Seconds. I didnt have my spex on and I chose Karl Max thinking it said Marx :doh: And... I guess my bird would be dead


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2007)

Top 50 Scores So Far Today

Top 50 scores at end of the day earn points.

Player Award Correct Seconds Score

1. risible + 9 pts 10! 58 942 
2. BeaBea + 8 pts 10! 61 939 
3. PawPaw + 7 pts 10! 71 929 
4. Red + 7 pts 9 70 830 
5. dreamer72fem + 6 pts 9 74 826 
6. snuggletiger + 6 pts 9 85 815 
7. Timberwolf + 5 pts 9 109 791 
8. rubyripples + 5 pts 8 63 737 
9. Grandifloras52 + 5 pts 8 104 696


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 17, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 906


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 17, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 906




*gives my bird to Greeneyes*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 17, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> *gives my bird to Greeneyes*



you want it to poop on me, don't you? 


*grateful she wasn't flipped the bird* 



Gawd, I'm so funny today *crosses eyes*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 18, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Yay I totally guessed some American sport one, and I thought a ************ would be a big round cheese but didn't have that option  

lol Caroline, I'd never flip you the bird! You're much too fairylicious.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 18, 2007)

Lol, anything on sport is a complete guess as far as I'm concerned. Eany, meany, miney, mo!

Tracey xx


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​
*MINE;*
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 785

*I will post the day's results this afternoon.*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 18, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 18, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 20 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 880

Damned sports question. Yay for repeated questions, though.


----------



## Risible (Jun 18, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 20 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



Haha! Roger that on the repeated questions! 

So, Wag, 20 seconds? _20 seconds? :bow:_


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 18, 2007)

Risible said:


> So, Wag, 20 seconds? _20 seconds? :bow:_





Wagimawr said:


> Yay for repeated questions


:bow: :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 919


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2007)

*Top 50 Scores So Far Today.*

Top 50 scores at end of the day earn points.

Player Award Correct Seconds Score.

1. snuggletiger + 14 pts 10! 55 945 
2. rubyripples + 13 pts 10! 65 935 
3. originalfairyqueen + 11 pts 10! 81 919 
4. BeatleJWOL + 11 pts 9 20 880 
5. BeaBea + 10 pts 9 42 858 
6. risible + 9 pts 9 65 835 
7. BigFrielndlyDave + 8 pts 9 73 827 
8. BigBeautifulMe + 8 pts 9 88 812 
9. Timberwolf + 7 pts 9 97 803 
10. Grandifloras52 + 6 pts 9 115 785 
11. MarkZ + 3 pts 9 135 765 
12. sweetnnekked + 3 pts 8 72 728 
13. Jane + 3 pts 8 79 721 
14. Red + 3 pts 8 82 718


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*MINE;*
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 125 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 775


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 19, 2007)

[SIZE=+2]*Yay!*

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took *95* seconds to complete this quiz. 
 Total score: *905*
[/SIZE]


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 19, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 19, 2007)

8/10, 85 seconds. Very American questions


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2007)

*Top 50 Scores So Far Today*

Top 50 scores at end of the day earn points.

Player Award Correct Seconds Score.

1. *Timberwolf* + 9 pts 10! 95 905 
2. BigFrielndlyDave + 8 pts 10! 109 891 
3. risible + 7 pts 9 58 842 
4. snuggletiger + 7 pts 9 72 828 
5. sweetnnekked + 6 pts 9 72 828 
6. Grandifloras52 + 6 pts 9 125 775 
7. BeaBea + 5 pts 8 53 747 
8. rubyripples + 5 pts 8 85 715 
9. dreamer72fem + 5 pts 7 86 614


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 20, 2007)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 700

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


Im quite happy with that, although most of the questions were U.S. based so I will admit that I did guess 1 or 2 of them. :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

*MINE;*
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 140 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 760​​​


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 20, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 835


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 20, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 20, 2007)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 612

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 145 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 755

I am not going to post the day's ending score anymore, you can check it in the Site, sometimes I just don't come onto the computer after work.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 131 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 769


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 22, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 947

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

I think I am back in the shape again


----------



## Risible (Jun 22, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



Oh, you're smokin', snuggle! 'Course, you're eatin' my smoke in the overall standings  (as of right now. Next month, provided you play the same amount of days I do, that's gonna be reversed. You're way good ).


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 22, 2007)

Just a thought - has anyone bought anything with their 'FunTrivia Bucks' yet?

Tracey xx


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 22, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Just a thought - has anyone bought anything with their 'FunTrivia Bucks' yet?
> 
> Tracey xx



Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 957

I'm saving up for a Ferrari! Or a cute cat!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Just a thought - has anyone bought anything with their 'FunTrivia Bucks' yet?
> 
> Tracey xx




I bought............... that BIG FAT DOG 
*cackles wickedly to herself and preens with her FAT DOG* :batting: :bounce: :blink:  :bounce: :blink: 


</awaits the envy and haters>


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​*

MINE;*
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 138 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 862

YAY! I finally got all right again, it don't happen very often, that is for sure.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 23, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> YAY! I finally got all right again, it don't happen very often, that is for sure.



Well done Flora, you deserve it for setting this up for us!
I'm now off to buy a dog to play with GEF's 

Tracey xx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 907


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 23, 2007)

We can buy stuff with these fun bucks? omg I thought they were just points! lol show me the shop!!!

Wonder if they'll sell a hat that fits my big head! (well if its virtual, I can dream)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*MINE;*
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 682


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 24, 2007)

Man I am pissed.... I started to play the game last night but got a call before I answered the first question. Decided to play today and just happen to get them all right but it shows as if I had the game open all night. Just stole my thunder


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Lets kick this up a notch, I want to see just what you can do with the questions still staying in General, but at *AVERAGE DIFFICULTY *instead of on *EASY*.... Lets just see how you do now..... TeeHee.

I sucked at it easy, I will really go down now.....

Click now on *Grandis Peeps* at the top of the game and it will send you right back to This Dimension's Forum Subject.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 24, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 820

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 25, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 928

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

I'd be so much faster at this if I had, oh, a mouse, or maybe even a working down arrow key on my laptop.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 25, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*MINE;*
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917

*Gee, I don't believe it, will wonders never cease? LOL*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> Man I am pissed.... I started to play the game last night but got a call before I answered the first question. Decided to play today and just happen to get them all right but it shows as if I had the game open all night. Just stole my thunder


I once had a similar problem... My calculator hung up while loading the game... had to restart the machine and as I played, it counted the time since I first tried to open the page...


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 25, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 841

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 25, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 935

I got to buy a cheesy snowglobe.....
Finally... a "good day" in trivia.....  :bow:


----------



## runningman (Jun 25, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 798

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*MINE:*
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Come one people, I know that there are better trivia players than me, noone else has played yet.....*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 26, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 949

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 26, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 841

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
All done?

*kicks shakespeare*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2007)

For playing today!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 841
> 
> ...


Poor Shaky...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

*MINE;*
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 686


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 27, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 945

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 27, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 806

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 956


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 27, 2007)

Tied with TCUBOB today - ooh!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn itchy nose!!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 27, 2007)

Woohoo, I'm on top of Bob and Dave - does life get any better than this??? 

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 959

Tracey xx


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2007)

Not from our perspective it doesn't.... 

Signed,

Bob and Dave (Dave, I'm talking for you....just go with it here)



BeaBea said:


> Woohoo, I'm on top of Bob and Dave - does life get any better than this???
> 
> Calculating your score..
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*MINE;*
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 798


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jun 28, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 728

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 28, 2007)

I disagree with one of the questions' "correct answers." It's too clever by half. However, I can't discuss it without giving it away.

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 848


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 28, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 850

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2007)

I got 'em all right today! lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 921

w00t w00t- hey I won a hot dog .... yum!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 28, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Tied with TCUBOB today - ooh!



LMAO I just saw your signature!!! hahahaahaha!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 28, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 753

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


poo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*MINE;*
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 683

Fiddle Dee, Dee.....:doh:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 29, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
Drat I shouldn't have changed that one answer.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 29, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 785

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 29, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 916

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jun 29, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LMAO I just saw your signature!!! hahahaahaha!




And the next part is 

càit a bheil sibh?

Has to be done in a good strong scottish accent, mind.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*MINE*;
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 713
*
Bad too my old habit of missfires..... LOL*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 30, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 954

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2007)

It is possible to get a worse result as yours, Grandi...


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 30, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 958

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 30, 2007)

Calculating your score
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 848

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*MINE;*
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 680

Well, at least I am consistant in my lousy answers and timing.....LOL


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 131 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 469

  Oh no Im getting worse at this quiz!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2007)

You'll be coming up again soon...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 2, 2007)

Thankyou Timberwolf, Its good to know that someone out there has confidence in me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*MINE;*
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 128 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 572

Sheesh, the stinkier I get each day,,,,, aw nuttz! LOL


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 2, 2007)

Umm...what the heck is up with question 7? How were we supposed to know that?

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 832

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Risible (Jul 2, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Umm...what the heck is up with question 7? How were we supposed to know that?
> 
> Calculating your score..
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think I dwelled for 30 seconds on that one alone. Weird! I got it right, though, by sheer chance.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 514

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
Worstest score ever


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 2, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 890






I have decided to save up for a blender........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 2, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Umm...what the heck is up with question 7? How were we supposed to know that?
> 
> Calculating your score..
> 
> ...




lol- was that the one about thanking the trivia director? I thought the answer was obvious in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 923


:bounce:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​*

MINE;*
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925

I can't believe me own eyeballs, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 3, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 837

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
Bah


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 3, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 812

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!

 Well its better than yesterday but I really want to get 10/10 so bad!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 3, 2007)

Dangit, two seconds off the pace car!

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 963

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2007)

Ca alors! 77 seconds are just good enough for a #9? Zut!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​*

MINE;*
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 173 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 627


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 4, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 888


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 4, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 876

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


wow, that was a tough one today. lol but so far I'm in 3rd place, not too bad.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 4, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 143 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 857



I still lack five points to get my blender.............soon.......


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 5, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

I finally got 10/10 Woohoo!!! Proof that Im not as dumb as I am FAT!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​*

MINE;*
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917

*Finally, YAY for me again..... Gee.....*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 5, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 952

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 5, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 937

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

eh, not bad... gotta work on my speed still


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 6, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

:doh: I cant believe I got no.9 wrong. Im such a dumbass!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 833

Sheesh, got fast, but missed one...drattz!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 6, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 34 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 966

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 6, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 951




OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I FINALLY GOT MY BLENDER!!!








w00t w00t 


</luckygal>


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 7, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Green eyed fairy - - - Congrats on the blender.  I wonder what I can get for my bucks and will it count as I live England


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 7, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 143 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 857
> 
> ...



Shouldn't have had that hotdog then!


----------



## Risible (Jul 7, 2007)

GEF, I'm going to need a blender full of soothing, tasty alcoholic beverage if my ratings continue to stink!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 812

*SHUCKS*.....

But I did get a cute lil Blue Sedan! LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 129 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 671


*Shucky Darn!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 9, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 9, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 806

Hmmm, a bit better..... missed the _"Who sees the correction notes and the responses?"_ question....


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 9, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 952


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 838

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 10, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 903

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, 6 Answers right...
Lotsa guesses for me...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​*

MINE;*
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 927

YAY, I did it again...... no telling when will be another time.....TeeHee


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 10, 2007)

Your leader in the clubhouse......(golf term)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 960


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 10, 2007)

10/10 - There's something strange going on with the timing though


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 11, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 339 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 461

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!

Stupid pc crashed , hence the long time to complete!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​*

MINE;*
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 696

PHOOEY!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 11, 2007)

Your early leader in the clubhouse....

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 963


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 846

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
Drats


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 893 

might be my best one yet!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 904


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2007)

Dear Bob: When I get off my lazy arse and get my wireless mouse with scroll wheel back in action, you're going DOWN.

Mwah.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 12, 2007)

*Thursday Topic : General Knowledge*

Calculating your score... 

Questions Correct: 10/10
You took 79 seconds to complete the quiz
Total Score: 921


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2007)

Dammit, I selected the right answer, and somehow it ended up registering the wrong answer. No fair!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 942

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

wow I even impressed myself with my timing today!!! Hopefully this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 12, 2007)

<beckons with hand, a la The Rock> 

Bring it, jabroni!  I haven't lost at a game of Trivial Pursuit since I was 8 years old.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dear Bob: When I get off my lazy arse and get my wireless mouse with scroll wheel back in action, you're going DOWN.
> 
> Mwah.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 12, 2007)

Totally choked on that. I coulda shaved at least three or four seconds off that time. I gotta get my carpal worked on....

<stands on prow of Titanic>"I'm KING OF THE WORLD!!!" 

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 38 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 962

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 850

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Bleckkie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm saving up now for a toaster to go with my new blender......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​
MINE;
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925

That was a bit better..... sheesh.

*WOW, 17 players today!*

Today's Scores;

1. *rubyripples + Correct 10! * Minutes = 36 
2. *TCUBOB + Correct 10! * Minutes = 38 
3. *crumbling + Correct 10!* Minutes = 50 
4. *BigBlueChickee + Correct 10! * Minutes = 53 
5. *risible + Correct 10! * Minutes = 54 
6. *lj_rock + Correct 10! * Minutes = 56 
7. *DUBLINDA + Correct 10! * Minutes = 58 
8. *sweetnnekked + Correct 10! * Minutes = 65
9. *Grandifloras52 + Correct 10! * Minutes = 75 
10. *tonynyc + Correct 10! * Minutes = 79 
11. BeaBea + *Correct 9*! Minutes = 35 
12. dreamer72fem + *Correct 9*! Minutes = 49 
13. Jane + *Correct 9*! Minutes = 49 
14. snuggletiger + *Correct 9*! Minutes =50 
15. BigBeautifulMe + *Correct 9*! Minutes =55 
16. originalfairyqueen + *Correct 9*! Minutes =72 
17. Timberwolf + *Correct 8*! Minutes = 79


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 21 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 879

Curse you Angelina Jolie!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 827

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Question 5 was blank and even when I reloaded the page it was still blank, but when I submitted my answers it said I didnt answer it. Im sulking now!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 13, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Question 5 was blank and even when I reloaded the page it was still blank, but when I submitted my answers it said I didnt answer it. Im sulking now!!!



It's done that to me twice now and I sulk too....
Tracey xx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 13, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 931

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Question 5 was the dumbest question ever, anyway. 

"Where would you most likely apply deodorant?" *eyeroll*


----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 886

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 13, 2007)

Tracey, Maybe you and I should sulk in the corner together and hatch our plan for revenge!!! I feel like making some mischief right now


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm an idiot who didn't read two questions in full because I was worried about speed after yesterday's debacle. I have besmirched my family's honor. I should have seen [2005] on one question, and on the other, misread as never stops MOVING, somehow. I still don't know how I made THAT mistake.... 

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 755

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 710

Well,* DRATTZ*!


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 13, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Tracey, Maybe you and I should sulk in the corner together and hatch our plan for revenge!!! I feel like making some mischief right now



I'm ALWAYS up for making trouble...  Right now I'm laughing at Bob though!

Tracey xx


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 931
> 
> ...


Under your nose, perhaps? 

Oops, I think I gave away the answer... :doh:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 952

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 13, 2007)

Bob will have his vengence. He's won four of the eight that he was in, according to the stats. 

Ah'll bee bahk!



BeaBea said:


> I'm ALWAYS up for making trouble...  Right now I'm laughing at Bob though!
> 
> Tracey xx


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 24 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 976


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 14, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 680

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Some tricky one's today!!! Can't believe I got 2 wrong!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 781

Phoey, took too long and still missed one.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Gosh, what made me think that that guy played Hamlet?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 14, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 901

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok, now, really.....these stupid editor questions or whatever are just a crock of shit!!! WTF do I know about some anonymous person's motivations? Those questions are just annoying the hell out of me.

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 14, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ok, now, really.....these stupid editor questions or whatever are just a crock of shit!!! WTF do I know about some anonymous person's motivations? Those questions are just annoying the hell out of me.



The ones that annoy me are the ones about advertising slogans for products I've never heard of here in the UK. And the one about what colour a certain make of Tractor is..? I'm -still- mad about that and it was weeks ago!

Tracey xx


----------



## Risible (Jul 14, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ok, now, really.....these stupid editor questions or whatever are just a crock of shit!!! WTF do I know about some anonymous person's motivations? Those questions are just annoying the hell out of me.
> 
> Calculating your score..
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if all the answers are correct on those questions. There's no way to apply logic to them; they're personal. And they're stupid.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 15, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 819

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

I changed my answer on one at the last second and I was correct the first time..son of a..grrrrr


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 15, 2007)

No, there are wrong and right answers. But they are stupid, no doubt. They're not "trivia"; they're asinine. 

DAMN YOU, NON-TRIVIAL QUESTION!!!!!!

*<shakes fist at sky>*



Risible said:


> I'm wondering if all the answers are correct on those questions. There's no way to apply logic to them; they're personal. And they're stupid.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 15, 2007)

Granted, they're somewhat tilted towards Americana. And there's not much more iconic from the image of the American farm than the green and gold of the John Deere tractor.....

Sorry, Tracey.....though I do offer "special" private tutoring sessions..... 

*<as Poodle Bob tests length of leash....:batting: >*



BeaBea said:


> The ones that annoy me are the ones about advertising slogans for products I've never heard of here in the UK. And the one about what colour a certain make of Tractor is..? I'm -still- mad about that and it was weeks ago!
> 
> Tracey xx


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 158 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 42

*I changed to catagory to a mixed bag of questions about different things. This trivia will be a little of this and a little of that and you have to figure things out. This might be a bit harder, but maybe there will be more of a challenge. 

Now I know I won't do well....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 140 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 260

Definately harder, come on people, you need too try..... If the trivia is too hard, I can put it back too some easier ones......


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 16, 2007)

Sweet mother of mercy I got slaughtered...

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 597


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 16, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 392

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Absolutely dismal, Please don't ban me!!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 16, 2007)

That was a tough one today! I am in totally _last place_.


----------



## Risible (Jul 16, 2007)

What a bust .

Sir Humphrey Davy is a distant relative. You'd think I'd at least got _that_ one right!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 16, 2007)

the plant and frog answers were complete guesses


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 17, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 409

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Im getting worse not better!!! :doh:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 17, 2007)

Ugh, 3 of 10? I know that the old one had a bit of a US focus....but the Bronte sisters? Red Dwarf? When did this become Hail, Britannia trivia?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 157 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 343

*Geeze, I did better than I thought, even though I still stink*.....


----------



## jamie (Jul 17, 2007)

How the heck do you all answer so darn fast? I thought I was a quick reader, but I must have some sucky reflexes because I am consistently the longest time.  at all you speedy critters.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 17, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ugh, 3 of 10? I know that the old one had a bit of a US focus....but the Bronte sisters? Red Dwarf? When did this become Hail, Britannia trivia?



Do you see us Brits complaining  We only know how to complain about the weather.  

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 890


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 17, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Do you see us Brits complaining  We only know how to complain about the weather.
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 890




you're a big smarty pants


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 17, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ugh, 3 of 10? I know that the old one had a bit of a US focus....but the Bronte sisters? Red Dwarf? When did this become Hail, Britannia trivia?



Hey Bob - if you fancy stretching your leash a bit I've got lots to teach you 

Tracey xx


----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 17, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Hey Bob - if you fancy stretching your leash a bit I've got lots to teach you
> 
> Tracey xx



If Bob gets to go to England, then I do too. And we all know that wouldn't be good.  

/It'd be fantastic!!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 17, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> If Bob gets to go to England, then I do too. And we all know that wouldn't be good.
> 
> /It'd be fantastic!!!!



I've had my 'Dims folk welcome' sign hung on the spare bedroom door for ages now!!! Come on over!!!

Tracey xx


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Grandi-Florass-Trivia-71958.html​
Sheesh, only 4 for me, hmmmm, me thinks I better think faster.....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 18, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 486

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Oh no My brain transplant didn't take!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2007)

Funny. It somehow seems that I am somewhere in the mid field - most time...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 534

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

fiddlesticks


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey - that's more like it

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 151 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 349

You can tell i haven't read any of those Potter books

Dave


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 135 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 265

Phoey.....


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 19, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 315

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
Crummbummy


----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, I'm first right now...Give it a few minutes though. ;P


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats! You won!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 160 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 240

*I guess 4 are better than nothing..... either way, I suck.*


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 20, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 418

Ok, the Needless Markup question has gotta be wrong, because there is NO WAY Stanley would not go with the most pretentious-sounding name -- Jane, back me up.

And the last one is CLEARLY wrong, at least as far as this web site is concerned.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 20, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ok, the Needless Markup question has gotta be wrong, because there is NO WAY Stanley would not go with the most pretentious-sounding name -- Jane, back me up.
> And the last one is CLEARLY wrong, at least as far as this web site is concerned.



I cant remember if we've discussed this before - but I'm certain we all get slightly different questions... Tomorrow I'm going to take a screen shot to compare once the quiz has closed. Anyone else care to do the same? Either to put my mind at rest or as evidence that I need to be carted off for my own safety...

Tracey xx


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

You might be right, Tracey...

I can't remember answering said questions...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 20, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 531

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
Better then yesterday


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 20, 2007)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 538



Not bad.....


----------



## Risible (Jul 20, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> I cant remember if we've discussed this before - but I'm certain we all get slightly different questions... Tomorrow I'm going to take a screen shot to compare once the quiz has closed. Anyone else care to do the same? Either to put my mind at rest or as evidence that I need to be carted off for my own safety...
> 
> Tracey xx



I didn't see the "Stanley" question either, Tracey.

However, if you get carted off, you'll be in good company with the rest of us .


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 20, 2007)

Stanley references Stanley Marcus, aka the Neiman-Marcus question.



Risible said:


> I didn't see the "Stanley" question either, Tracey.
> 
> However, if you get carted off, you'll be in good company with the rest of us .


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 20, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Stanley references Stanley Marcus, aka the Neiman-Marcus question.



I got the question right - by picking a random answer - Wouldn't have got the Stanley Marcus reference either - it's another one of those cultural things.


England and America are two countries separated by the same language.
- George Bernard Shaw


Oh

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 881


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Neiman-Marcus? Sorry, can't remember anything that refers to this...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 139 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 361

*Gee, I actually got 5*.....


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 21, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 581 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 0

crummy


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2007)

What happened, ST?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 21, 2007)

No bragging - but that was a lot easier today

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 940


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> No bragging - but that was a lot easier today
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 940



* It was easier today because I changed the trivia questions because too many players were having a hard time answering the other ones.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 902

That is much better..... not all subjects will be this easy, there will be harder ones as we go, but not as hard as before though......


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 22, 2007)

<sigh>....I wish there was some middle ground....

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 955


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> <sigh>....I wish there was some middle ground....
> 
> Calculating your score..
> 
> ...




*Not everyone is happy all of the time, just go with it.......*


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jul 22, 2007)

Soccer with a black and white ball - that's a bit stylised!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 22, 2007)

I enjoy not knowing if the quiz will be really difficult one day, or simpler another. And people are of all kinds of different general knowlege levels, so it's nice they can get a high score without becoming disheartened. Complaining about the quiz being too easy might put some people off trying, who aren't so good at general knowledge. I enjoy it even when I can't know what the question-setters cat gets up to lol.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 22, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I enjoy not knowing if the quiz will be really difficult one day, or simpler another. And people are of all kinds of different general knowlege levels, so it's nice they can get a high score without becoming disheartened. Complaining about the quiz being too easy might put some people off trying, who aren't so good at general knowledge. I enjoy it even when I can't know what the question-setters cat gets up to lol.



Guilty as charged, M'lud - didn't mean to put people off - and re the cat questions - even my cats didn't know the answer  

D


----------



## Risible (Jul 22, 2007)

I enjoy the harder question quizzes more. If the quiz is too easy and everyone scores high, then it becomes a contest between whose browser is the fastest, or whose screen shows the most questions at one time, cutting down on the time-consuming scroll. 

With the easy-question quiz, it becomes less a challenge than an activity in which all participants feel good, because it's easy to get the answers correct.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jul 23, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 818

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 23, 2007)

I prefer the harder questions but I like having a mix too and not knowing whats coming makes it more exciting. My only teeny tiny complaint is that changing how hard the questions are in the middle of the day puts anyone who plays early at a sizeable disadvantage 

Overall though I love this thread and the quiz and I LOVE Flora for setting this all up for us 

Tracey xx


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> I prefer the harder questions but I like having a mix too and not knowing whats coming makes it more exciting. My only teeny tiny complaint is that changing how hard the questions are in the middle of the day puts anyone who plays early at a sizeable disadvantage
> 
> Overall though I love this thread and the quiz and I LOVE Flora for setting this all up for us
> 
> Tracey xx


I think the changing issue results in the fact that our quiz host is still sleeping when we check in for the game...

That's the price for being some hours ahead, I guess...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I think the changing issue results in the fact that our quiz host is still sleeping when we check in for the game...
> 
> That's the price for being some hours ahead, I guess...




*
Yup, That is it Timberwolf, since I am farther away from most of you, I can only do what I can.... Like I said, "You can't please all of the people, all of the time......*


----------



## Midori (Jul 23, 2007)

This is GREAT! I love it!

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930 

Can't wait for the next one!

&#9834;midori


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

*




http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​*

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917

Yippy, Skippy!

Not all of the trivia will be easy, it gets harder as the week goes on, so put on you're thinking caps people...... LOL


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 23, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> Yup, That is it Timberwolf, since I am farther away from most of you, I can only do what I can.... Like I said, "You can't please all of the people, all of the time......*



Hi Flora,

I wasn't complaining I promise...  Your quiz is part of my morning routine now. I put the kettle on for a cup of tea and skim my work emails, then I make a cup of tea and tackle your quiz while my brain is (semi) sharp... 

Tracey xx


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 23, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Flora,
> 
> I wasn't complaining I promise...  Your quiz is part of my morning routine now. I put the kettle on for a cup of tea and skim my work emails, then I make a cup of tea and tackle your quiz while my brain is (semi) sharp...
> 
> Tracey xx







Tracey! I am glad that you do, it is fun, isn't it?


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 23, 2007)

That's cool, it will be like the NY Times crossword. Easy on Monday, killer by Friday.



Grandi Floras said:


> *
> 
> *


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 23, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 947 

Beat ya by 10 seconds, babe!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2007)

*still wonders how they manage to read and understand the questions this fast*


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 23, 2007)

Bob
Lol, I dont know how things are on your side of the Atlantic but over here, this comment... 


TCUBOB said:


> Beat ya by 10 seconds, babe!


would put you into the celibate zone for quite some time... 
Tracey xx


----------



## Risible (Jul 23, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> Yup, That is it Timberwolf, since I am farther away from most of you, I can only do what I can.... Like I said, "You can't please all of the people, all of the time......*



Just so ya know, my comments were ... comments, I wasn't complaining either. I really enjoy these quizzes, and will take 'em any way they come.

Thanks, Grandi Floras!


----------



## Risible (Jul 23, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



I cannot believe that, because you were first to the trough today, you win (until, that is, BFD comes along and spanks us all)! Same time, same score - but you get more points because you're at the top of the heap! :blink:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, it's not a race to see who finishes first. Because if it were, we all know that men would win ALL THE TIME.

Wait, are we still talking about trivia? 



BeaBea said:


> Bob
> Lol, I dont know how things are on your side of the Atlantic but over here, this comment...
> 
> would put you into the celibate zone for quite some time...
> Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 23, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Well, it's not a race to see who finishes first. Because if it were, we all know that men would win ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Wait, are we still talking about trivia?



Clearly not, since I slaughtered you yesterday.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 24, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 726 

Kinda weak....but not terrible.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 109 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 791

Not too fast, but not too bad, I wonder what tommorrow will bring?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2007)

Seems like it will take some more time until I can get that convertible...


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 24, 2007)

Christmas questions - Bah Humbug!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 161 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 539

I guess that I don't know actors and actresses as well as I thought, hmmmm, maybe better luck next time.....


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 25, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

Take THAT, Tracey!!!!

To complete the couch potato pentathalon, we need TV clicking, darts, beer drinking and buffet demolishing! I think I can take you in at least two of those four for an overall win!  :kiss2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 25, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 26, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 720

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank goodness these questions was easy!!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 30, 2007)

10/10 - 33 seconds.....


Oooh, yeah!!!

*celebrates*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Jul 30, 2007)

Tight at the top today

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 32 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 968


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 30, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 32 seconds to complete this quiz.



Congrats! *hands over crown*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 949

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
Hooray I am off the schnide


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 31, 2007)

8/10 
66 seconds


And I love the avatar on the quiz page


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 31, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)




*cough* I know my movies.


----------



## jamie (Jul 31, 2007)

BigfriendlyDave - you are some sort of super clicker man. I was so proud of my 40 second time and then you swoop in with 36...You must do finger exercises.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 1, 2007)

7/10 62 seconds

I am rubbish at movies


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, and a made-for-their-TV-channel Disney movie? What am I, 9 years old? Do I look like I live in a pineapple under the sea? Do you know how long it's been since I asked how to get to Sesame Street? I'm trying to KEEP my brain from turning to gray goo, not ACCELERATE the process......


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 944

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

hooray


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 344 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 356

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Damn pc crashed in the middle of it!!! Not Impressed!!!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 2, 2007)

8/10 67 seconds


----------



## Risible (Aug 3, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 7 / 10
> You took 344 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



Yeah, I'm waiting for mine to crash too. Had a power outage at about this time yesterday morning, seconds, literally_ seconds_, after I'd completed the quiz. I just squeezed by Murphy's Law that time !


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Aug 3, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 913

Not really in the mood - one of my cats was knocked down and killed today. B******d didn't even stop. 
Adieu Phoebe

D


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Dave  Poor Phoebe - and poor you!
love Tracey xx


----------



## Risible (Aug 7, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



Sorry to hear that, Dave! That's very sad!  May Phoebe RIP.


----------



## Risible (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been away for a few days (see the pix in the Dim's Camping Trip thread in the Lounge), so I'm falling behind -* BUT*! I may be down, but not out!!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 8, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 587


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm just stunned that someone actually SAW "Fire Down Below." It's been a long time since I was excited about a movie with the Pudgy Buddha.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm disturbed by how happy I am that today I finally am able to purchase my camper van!!! 

View attachment 48.jpg


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 8, 2007)

7/10 
58 seconds
642 points


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 8, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 939

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 
my boss caused me to take too long.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 8, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 906

my first time, woo! (i definitely guessed on some of them :X)


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 9, 2007)

I love the way this quiz throws random questions into the mix. Human medical conditions are apparently now animals 

Tracey xx


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I'm disturbed by how happy I am that today I finally am able to purchase my camper van!!!


Still waiting for the day...


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 9, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 730

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set


----------



## Risible (Aug 10, 2007)

Um, did anyone else have an issue with the feral cat question? I got it on two consecutive days, a different answer each time. Got it wrong both times, even though I used the correct answer from the day before. _*snivles. feels sorry for self*_


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 10, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 950

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Sorry Ris


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 10, 2007)

9/10 37 seconds


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 932

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

I thought I was a GENIUS until I looked up and saw that it said "General Knowledge - Very Easy, So I guess Im just a regular ole dumbass!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/G...via-71958.html​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 798

*I finally got my computer out of the shop, I am glad to be back!

Hope ya missed me??????*

*I will play more tommorrow, I am pooped from setting everything back up.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/G...via-71958.html​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 689


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 18, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 730


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2007)

*



http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/G...via-71958.html*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 683

*Phoey*......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 888

YAY, I finally did pretty good for a change......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 20, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 906

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 20, 2007)

10/10 35 seconds


Yay!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 21, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 21, 2007)

It's got a bit of a challenge to it today...

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 21, 2007)

Can't believe today's was classified as "easier", I had to completely guess four of the answers! It's a total fluke I managed to get nine points, lol.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2007)

I took the quiz thinking I would get a lower score, was surprised to find about 6 of them I knew easily, completely guessed (educated ones though) on the other 4. My score is higher than my knowledge rates.


----------



## jamie (Aug 21, 2007)

I can't believe I missed the one I missed..it was one of those trying to read and answer fast things...grrr..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 689

Hmmm, ratz!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 22, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 783

Hmmmm, not too bad, but not real good either....


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 22, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 950


----------



## Krissy12 (Aug 22, 2007)

Taking down my man with 42 seconds. BooYa, baby!! 

(Sorry, I usually get my ass kicked)


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 22, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 957


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 23, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 620

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmm....looks like someone's asking for another Trivial Pursuit ass whuppin'...



Krissy12 said:


> Taking down my man with 42 seconds. BooYa, baby!!
> 
> (Sorry, I usually get my ass kicked)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 23, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 609

Shoot, that just sucks.....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 24, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 919

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 


Wow!!! 3 of those answer's were guess's so I cant believe I guessed correctly.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 24, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 699

Oops.... another rotten morning for me.....


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 24, 2007)

Never even HEARD of the people on number 5 and number 10, gah!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 25, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 674

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Not so good today, I think I will blame my hayfever.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 116 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 684

Phoey, I just stink at this, but I keep trying......


----------



## Risible (Aug 25, 2007)

Has anyone noticed they've lightened up on the sports questions? 

Hey, Ruby, how about today's question on the Loch Ness monster? I thought that was pretty cool!


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 25, 2007)

I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin I beat Kristin

*<I am SOOOOO going to have to pay for this.....>​*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 26, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 954

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!

Well Im impressed!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 26, 2007)

Boy, I blew it today. I realized a bit too late that using the arrow keys changed my answer instead of scrolling the page down. Guess I will have to replace the scroll mouse.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926





YAAAAY, I did good, I did good!​​​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 27, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 851

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 27, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 951

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Woot! I finally have a mouse! LOL


----------



## qwertyman173 (Aug 27, 2007)

10/10
37 seconds
963 points

Yay!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 722

Phoey again...... :-(


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 28, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 852

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 683

*SHUCKS*.....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 29, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 947

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2007)

​





*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 599

DRATTZ!


----------



## Krissy12 (Aug 29, 2007)

Smoked your ass today, Bob dear.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 29, 2007)

Krissy, It sure looks like you smoked everyone's ass on this quiz today!!!


----------



## mel (Aug 29, 2007)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 724


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 30, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 721

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 30, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 140 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 760

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 30, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Smoked your ass today, Bob dear.



I love the tone of the 'dear' in that sentence. Beautifully done 

Tracey xx


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 915

YAY! At least I did better this time, I was starting too wonder there....


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 30, 2007)

ugh... I always BOMB on the animal ones! lol


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2007)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 617


----------



## DUBLINDA (Aug 31, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 798

*Sheesh, what do I know from mountains by Napal! Sheesh, again....*


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 31, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 792


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 31, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 173 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 827

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## mel (Aug 31, 2007)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 641


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 723

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 130 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 670


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 881

Yay!!!!! I did it again......yippy, skippy!


----------



## mel (Sep 1, 2007)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 735


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 838

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!

I got the french one wrong!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 886


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 818

I don't speak French either, dang it all! LOL


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 3, 2007)

Questions correct 10/10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz.


Im happy now.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821

Violet Purple? Boy, was I wrong, it was Violet Green. Now I know I am dumb.....


----------



## mel (Sep 3, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 3, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 818


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 4, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 4, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 905


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 127 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 773

Fiddle Stix!


----------



## Risible (Sep 4, 2007)

*29* seconds??! Oh, come *on*, BeaBea, give us a break!


----------



## mel (Sep 4, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 5, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 738

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 121 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 679

Geeze, I should have known those too, drattz!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 5, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 819



This should have been 10/10. GRRRR!


----------



## mel (Sep 5, 2007)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 737


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 6, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 624

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 614


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9/ 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 834

Phoof!


----------



## mel (Sep 6, 2007)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 640


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 7, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 130 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 670

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 912


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 7, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 920


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 7, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10 (Grr - what I get for not reading the all the answers! LOL)
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 817


----------



## mel (Sep 7, 2007)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 745


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 8, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 799


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 8, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 724

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810

Can't win them too good today, poopey.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 8, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 920


----------



## mel (Sep 8, 2007)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 620

sucked at this one


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2007)

Error Occurred While Processing Request 
Error Executing Database Query. 
Communication failure during handshake. Is there a server running on 10.5.226.4:3306? 


Please try the following: 
Enable Robust Exception Information to provide greater detail about the source of errors. In the Administrator, click Debugging & Logging > Debugging Settings, and select the Robust Exception Information option. 
Check the ColdFusion documentation to verify that you are using the correct syntax. 
Search the Knowledge Base to find a solution to your problem. 


Browser Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727) 
Remote Address 71.53.78.67 
Referrer http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23720&page=23 
Date/Time 09-Sep-07 09:44 AM 


*I can't get in, I don't know what to do, do any of you?????*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2007)

*Finally, I was able to make it in, sheesh....*






http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​
Questions correct: 10/ 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 810

Gee, I did good today, but it sure took me some trying to even get into the site. The last time I tried to get in, it finally let me do so, I don't know what the heck was going on. At any rate, I did purty good for a change, not to mention that this was on EASY....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 9, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Im top of the score board for today. I wonder how long that will last for???


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 9, 2007)

Several hours, anyway.  

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 944

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 10, 2007)

I knew it was too good to be true,  Here goes my next attempt at trivia domination  

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 949

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 10, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 938


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 10, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926

*Wowsers, I am still slow but better today! lol*


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 10, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 963

Hell, takin' a piss was harder than that one.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 10, 2007)

Yay at last I have my pet cow with flower in its mouth, for milk, and cuteness! I have my RV already, what more could I want! 

View attachment cow.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow... even if had all answers right, it wouldn't change my place...


----------



## jamie (Sep 10, 2007)

gah..I have to find a better option than taking the quiz on my laptop....my finger dexterity bites it.


----------



## Risible (Sep 10, 2007)

jamie said:


> gah..I have to find a better option than taking the quiz on my laptop....my finger dexterity bites it.



Yes, my pretty, that's what I want to hear - keep it up, keep it up (Oh hai, im on ur tail, taking over ur spot!)


----------



## mel (Sep 10, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 850


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 11, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 11, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 815

I have never even heard of that John Travolta/ Lisa Kudrow one :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 693

*RATZZZZ....*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's been a while.

9/10, 48 seconds, 852 points


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, not too bad considering I'm at work and on the phone!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 910


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 731

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 793

Foo......


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 12, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921


Someone got them _*all*_ right in _*48*_ seconds!! Wow!!!:bow:


----------



## mel (Sep 12, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 942


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 615

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 13, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811

Geeze...... I still suck.....


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 13, 2007)

8/10, 41 seconds, Score of 759.

I suck more


----------



## mel (Sep 13, 2007)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 440

damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 125 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 775

Not to bad, but too slow again, sheesh....


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 14, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 835


----------



## mel (Sep 14, 2007)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 539


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 14, 2007)

8/10, 66 seconds, 734 points

I always have to guess a lot of the music/movie ones.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 15, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 737

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 901

Not too fast yet, but I got then all! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 15, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 942

So.. what am I gonna get to buy with all these trivia bucks? LOL!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 16, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 941

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 792

*Cool breeze over Hawaii, sheesh*!


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 16, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 943


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 17, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 906

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 

YAY I even got no.4 correct which I really had to think about. I hate those questions and usually get them wrong :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 883

Well, not too fast today, but at least I got them all right..... then again, in some things, slow is good....


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 17, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 894

Number 4 really stumped me - I had NO idea what they were talking about. I made my best guess... LOL!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 18, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 688

SHITE.....


----------



## qwertyman173 (Sep 18, 2007)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 648


I am useless at film ones. When is an easy quiz coming up?


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 18, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

I really wish the phone would stop ringing here at work when I'm goofing off and taking a trivia quiz!! LOL!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 19, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 845

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! 


Who the hell is Master P???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 288

*Heck, I'm going back to bed.....and hide my head.....*


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 19, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 923


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 20, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 907

*YAY! I did good fer a change..... Yippee! *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 505

*Phoey, not so good today*.....


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 21, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 919


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 22, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10 :doh: 
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 619:blush: 

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 603

*RATZZ!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 23, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 804

Well, *shucks *, it sucks to suck all the time, but at least I am consistant about it.... LOL


----------



## mel (Sep 23, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 947


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 914

*Not to shabby this time*....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 25, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 727

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 900

*YAY! I done perty good..... two days in a row, I actually got all of them, now if I could just go a bit faster**.....*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 26, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 622

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 680

*Phoey again*.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 26, 2007)

Ugh I havent even heard of three of the people in number 9, and never heard of the woman in number 10. Must be only American known peeps. The Survivor question was a guess as its American Survivor. Gah!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Sep 26, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Ugh I havent even heard of three of the people in number 9, and never heard of the woman in number 10. Must be only American known peeps. The Survivor question was a guess as its American Survivor. Gah!



Well I scored 7 - now if only it had q's about billy connolly, robbie coltraine      

Dave


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 27, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929

*WAH - HOO! I am glad that I like animals.......*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 27, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Well I scored 7 - now if only it had q's about billy connolly, robbie coltraine
> 
> Dave



heehee, exactly!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 28, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 728

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 701

*Fuddgsickles!*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 28, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> We're all getting different questions, correct?


 No, I believe we all get the same questions, which change when the day changes.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 29, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 781

*Sheesh, again with the slow? lol*


----------



## electra99 (Sep 29, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 818


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 30, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 832

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930

*Will wonders never end.... Snazzy*!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


Not bad considering I only had 3hrs of sleep because of the fire in the upstairs apartment and having to stand outside for so long until given permission to be allowed back into the building by the fire chief.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918

*Not to fast, but at least right*.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



*Gee, I am glad that you are alright, it is scarey too have a fire so close too home.*


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 1, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940


----------



## electra99 (Oct 1, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 909

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!

I'm a slow poke.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 136 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 864

*Once again, all right, but still too slow.... go figure....*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Ty for your show of concern Grandi, It was scary but thankfully it was ok and only on the top floor and I live on the ground floor.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 833

It's not _my_ fault I never saw or read Graps of Wrath!! LOL!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 3, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 943

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 3, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 902


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



That is a good thing that it was, I am just glad that you are ok.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 800

*PHOEY!*


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 3, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936

MOG!! How fast do you people read!!!??? LOL! 43 seconds? It took me that long to just scroll down! LOL!


----------



## mel (Oct 3, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 820

*ok, ok..... so I got one wrong, too bad.... LOL*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 4, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 3387 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 200

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!

How lame is my time!!! :blush: I had connection problems.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 911

*SNAZZEY!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 5, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 943

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 


Yay, I even got the math question correct and Im numerically dysfunctional


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 5, 2007)

ugh! not fair... that last question today was a trick question!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 6, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 732

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2007)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 823

I didn't get the trials and tribs question, I guess that I should go to Church more.......


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 7, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 


Yay!!! Congrats to me but as per usual it won't last. :huh:


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 7, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 950

Sorry Dublinda! LOL!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816

*FOO! LOL*


----------



## electra99 (Oct 7, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 938


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 8, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 823

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 8, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 923

*Not to shabby this time, I just am not ever too fast. Takes awhile for my brain to catch up too my mouse..... *


----------



## mel (Oct 8, 2007)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 746


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 9, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 837

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 596

*That is awful......shucks!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 167 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 233

*Sucky again!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2007)

*I changed the catagories as we have done most of the ones that I had chosen previously. 
Enjoy.*​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 819

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 10, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 520

*Geeze......*


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 11, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810

No one got them all right yet!! Which question did everyone miss? I got the one about the dog after the scent wrong - should have gone with my first instinct! :doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 11, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 820

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 589

*Ratz again!*


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 12, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

woo hooo! lol


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 612

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 701


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 614

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## mel (Oct 13, 2007)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 544


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 698

*Hmm, better than I though, even if still not to fast.*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 14, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

*Hallalooya, I done gooder!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 15, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! :bounce:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922

*YIPPEEEE!* At least I got them right!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Oct 19, 2007)

The Q's are really bad this week for me. (about time we hear you cry) - wher'd everyone go?

Dave


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 19, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 521

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Im ashamed of myself for that score not not really caring right now cos Im just so happy that the site is up and running again  I never realised just how addicted to this place I was until I couldn't get onto the site.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 601

*I was bad before, but not being able too get into Dimensions, made it worse? LOL*:shocked:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 20, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 682

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 156 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 244

*Not fare, I have never seen or even heard of these movie, ah shucks.....*.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, well. I don't plan on reading the Dark Tower series any time soon



7/10


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 20, 2007)

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Well, well. I don't plan on reading the Dark Tower series any time soon
> 
> 
> 
> 7/10



Me neither. And ridiculous that there are THREE of ten questions just about this one set of books.... literature??? lol


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 21, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 842

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918

*Well..... finally, too bad it has to be the easiest ones for me to get them at all though.......:-(*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 834

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

*Gee, somewhat better..... for easy....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 706

*SHUCKS......*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 24, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 723

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 814

*Well, Fiddle Dee Dee, I knew that last one too, but checked the wrong one cause I was hurrying....FOO!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 25, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 699

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 916

*I like animules...... *


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 26, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 683

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 688

*PHOOEY!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 27, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 696

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 125 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 575

*SHOOT!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 28, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 794

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917
*
Well, it is about time, of course these were the easiest questions of the week so far.... *just don't tell anyone.... :blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 939

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Can't wait to see how long I remain number one for. Right now its only cos I was the first one to take the quiz today, just wait till Kick :bow: logs in and takes it!!!


----------



## Cyrano (Oct 29, 2007)

I salute your sig, sir! Sa-ha!

Cyrano


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 915

*Hey, at least I got them right..... *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 710

*There I go, don't the tubes again..... shucks.*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 30, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 605

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## mel (Oct 30, 2007)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 631


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 31, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 820

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 894

*Slow, but at least all right.... sheesh...*.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Oct 31, 2007)

Ho hum!
Can't get onto the trivia site 
Still I'd like to thank Mr. Stephen King and the Coins of the U.S. States 

There's always November.

Happy Halloween/Samhain/Whatever

Dave


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 700

*FOO!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 506

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 723

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 506 

*JEEEEEEZE*!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 125 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 475

*But, I have never read nor wish too read the Dark Tower book! Not fare....BooHoo....*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2007)

This Dark Tower thing is really ridiculous. Is there someone we can complain to about this? There's been at LEAST one dark tower question in (it seems like) every quiz for the last couple of weeks, and to have FOUR in one game is just absurd!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 3, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 834

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2007)

I changed too a different catagory, I hate that too. I hope the new catagories will be better for you. The Dark Tower stuff is stupid.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> This Dark Tower thing is really ridiculous. Is there someone we can complain to about this? There's been at LEAST one dark tower question in (it seems like) every quiz for the last couple of weeks, and to have FOUR in one game is just absurd!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2007)

I hope they'll be better for EVERYBODY! Somehow I doubt everyone reads dark tower but me. LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 3, 2007)

Althought mabye Dublinda DOES!  Good job, Dublinda!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 4, 2007)

10 correct...

69 seconds....

Scored 931....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 4, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 748

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! 

I have actually only read the first two books of the dark tower series and the rest were just lucky guesses LOL.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 823

*Yay, I actually didn't do too bad, although I did miss the first one, I don't know sports at all.....*


----------



## mel (Nov 4, 2007)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 743


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 5, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 949

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2007)

10/10..946..54 seconds..I stared at the screen for a bit..then saw the clock was running..heh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830

*Hmm, one out of ten wrong isn't too bad....hmmmmm*.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 6, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 913

*YAAAAAAY!*


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 7, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 7, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 833

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 8, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 920

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 801

*Not too bad today, hmmm, can't never go no faster though, slow clicker.... LOL*


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 9, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 915


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 9, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2007)

*

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz.

*FOO*


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 9, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 10, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 621

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 128 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 672

*Jeeze....*.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 586

*Phoey!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 11, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 915

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 907

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

*Easy is good.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 923

*KEWEL!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 950

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 14, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 901

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 777

*PHOEY AGAIN!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 503

*I suck......*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 15, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 722

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 693

*Retched Trivia! LOL*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 17, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 894

*Not fast, but right at least.*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 18, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 820

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 598

*Phooey*!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 19, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 939

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925

*Gee, it has to only work on easy for me, shucks.*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 20, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 939

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 919

*Still to slow...*.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 21, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 783

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 785

*FOO*!


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 21, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 898 :bow:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 22, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 683

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 515

*FOO again.....*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 23, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 708

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 392

*SHEESH!*


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 23, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 920


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 24, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 595

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 794

*Well, I am not eating a squirel! For Pete's sakes!* LOL


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 25, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


Im so with you on the squirel issue, just how much meat can there be on a squirel anyway


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821

*Sheesh, that one was a klinker*.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 298 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 702

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

And not even one qustion in Swedish


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 818

*Don't know the smallest country, shucks.*


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 26, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 948

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 27, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 27, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

*Yippee!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 28, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 696

*Foo*!


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 174 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 726

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


I missed the noblety of knights, damn I know in Swedish but what did that help :doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 29, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2007)

I changed the catagories again so we can have trivia questions about other things.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 29, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 720

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 291 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 209

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 




This time it was some hard US food questions......


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 30, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 908

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 806

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 1, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 190

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Im so ashamed of myself,:blush: that has got to be the worst score ever!!! I will accept whatever punishment is due.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 1, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 3 / 10
> You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



I felt so sorry for you that I decided to keep you company ...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 2, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I felt so sorry for you that I decided to keep you company ...



Thanks Sweetie, Does that mean we get punished together and if so Should we charge so the other's can watch???


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 820

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!

Well it almost makes up for yesterdays disaster!!!:huh:


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 2, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 3, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 916

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2007)

*"http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 127 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 773

Well..... lol


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 4, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2007)

*"http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 813

*Yeah, it was just one, sheesh.... LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 250 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 650 I'm a slow reader 

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) :bow:


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 4, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 729

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 700

*FOO!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 5, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 5, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 255 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 345

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


:doh:
This one was a hard one and I did not have any luck guessing those names on TV stars and movies...And I even missed the medicine one because the names are different and then I'm a Nurse to profession.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 6, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 819

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 614

*Phoey!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 805

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 7, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 7, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 915

*Yipee!*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 212 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 388

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


I didn't have a cloe on all thoose names

What's a magpie ???? like an applepie ?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 149 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 251

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks!

As you can tell I guessed most of these answers and got them wrong.

Charlie, A magpie is a bird, its black and white and loves to steal shiny glittery things.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 177

*Grandi Floras tucks her tail and goes and hides.......**.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 370 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 30

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 



:doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 908

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 9, 2007)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 921

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 694

*Gee wiz, I suck....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 250 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 550

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) *


:huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 733

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2007)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 900

*YAY!...*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 10, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 169 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 631

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


:doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 720

*Shucks, foiled again......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 11, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 165 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 635

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


It hard when we have Swedish names on most of the movies
and what is ATM?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 5396 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 400

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 

AAARRRGGGGHHH I hate that damn nightly update!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2007)

* http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 803

*Hmmm, not to bad this time.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 194 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 706

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


Guessed on two -one right and one wrong


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 812

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 699

*Foo*....


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, Virginia... there is a Santa Clause! LJ Rock is #1 on Grandi Flora's Trivia page today! lol  (Well, we'll see how long I can stay up there. hehe)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 911


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 13, 2007)

Umm... Sorry... :bow::blush:


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh well, it was nice while it lasted lol


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 13, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 201 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 399

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Today sucks I even missed the beer when I read it wrong I thought whitch comes from Aus, and I know Heineken is from Holland.:doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 799

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2007)

* http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 116 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 884

*Not fast, but at least I was right.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 241 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 559

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Strang names of dogs in English and damn cows 

It's never a question of speed it's better to do it slowly and careful but it's also important to do it right .........:batting:.......:huh:...........:blush:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 207

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Im getting worse at this instead of better. :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 90

*What a mess........!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 923

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

*Snazzy....*.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 17, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 912

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 596

*FOO!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 18, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917

*Not to shabby this time......*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 18, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 858

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!



First time I played in ages!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 19, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2007)

*http://http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 608

*Phoey....*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 20, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 412

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 20, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2007)

*http://http://my.funtrivia.com/priva....cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 597

*Ratz.*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 21, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 618

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 21, 2007)

LMAO @ "make sure the stallion calls the next morning" hahahahaa!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 22, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 697

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Grandi-Florass-Trivia-71958.html*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 122 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 578

*Once again, bit the dust.*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 23, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 923

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 914

*Yipee*!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 24, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 920

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 25, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 26, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 789

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 26, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 895


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 699

*Fudgesicles.....*


----------



## Dravenhawk (Dec 26, 2007)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 210 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 590

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! 

A fun little quiz. Did you create the website Grandi?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 27, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 701

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 27, 2007)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz

woohoo not bad eh?!  yay *happy dance*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 799

*I do a happy dance on one leg..... well, almost.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 28, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925

*Wow, I know my animals..... yipee!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 29, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 395

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Well that's a bad start to my day!!!


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 29, 2007)

blech!

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 500


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 185

*Blechier......:doh:*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 812

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 30, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 709

*Sheesh, putz again......*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 912

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 812

*FOO.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 31, 2007)

Or
Wish you all a Happy New Year !
might be easier to understand

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 232 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 668

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 728

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 721

baaah got distracted by my niece..damn family!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 246 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 554

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

*Well, Holy Cow, I can't believe a quessed the whole thing..... LOL*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 908

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 695

_*Hmmmmm.......*_


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 480

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 243 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 557

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


First time I'm not in last place 
Read to slow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 598

*Ish, not good.....*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 606

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 913


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 819

*Could still be better, but I just am not too fast at it though.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 259 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 441

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


Well I back where I belong....... last:blink:
I´m a amatuor ornitolog so I know many birds but not in English and use to work with dogs but it the same with thoose names


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 274

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 125 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 375

*Well, that was crappy......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 289 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 211

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 121 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 779

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 895

*Not too fast, but right at least.....*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 843

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2008)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

*Not too bad, even if I did miss one that I should have gotten, go figure...*.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 7, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 127 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 773

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


I thought "Six brides to seven brothers" otherwise there were no fight  too talk about.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

*hmmmmmm.*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 901

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 586

*Sheesh, To bad I suck so bad*......


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 790

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! 


My american geography let me down.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 140 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 360

*Hobbies are not my forte !*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 273 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 427

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


To slow as useal :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 700

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 162 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 738

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

:bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2008)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 147 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 53

*Embarrassed now, I am going to go hide......*


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

Blech!
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 139 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 461


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 12, 2008)

Yahoo! At last I had enought money and I bought a mummy cat and three kittens, how cute! Since I have a happy cow with free milk, the cats will be fine and I have my RV. I love trivia land!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 312 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 88

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

well,well:doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925

*Not as fast as I'd like, but at least I finally got them all right for a change*.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 170 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 830

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


At least all right, but to slow:huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 1164 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 400

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 


I got caught in the damn nightly update again!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921

*Yippee, Skippee, I got them all! YAY*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 224 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 576

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


:doh:


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 874

*All Right, but alas, way long time.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 188 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 612

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


I know it was Mars but I like Venus better :doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 600

*FOO......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 166 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 634

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


Dominican Rep introduced Baseball to US  I thought it must be Backgammon.:huh:
But hell I can't even read right, it US that introdused Baseball to DR :doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 592

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 589

*DRATZ!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816

*Didn't know how old a wild elephant gets, oh well.......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 217 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 583

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Well I have seen many wild elephants in different countries in Africa. So that question was easy. But I didn't know what a "Broskfisk" like sharks are, is called in English and then I missed the second one but can't remember now what it was:doh:


----------



## mel (Jan 19, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 738


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 82

*Geeze, that is awful.......*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936

Wowsers.... I don't believe it.....


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 185 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 715

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

I missed some coco 
But thank you for the special Swedish question:bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

*Gee, I at least got them right.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 262 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 538

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

But I didn't


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 727

*Phooey!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 23, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 708

*Hmmmm, ratz.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 205 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 495

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


But I don't think sliced bread is a good invention


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 790

*Fiddle sticks.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 315 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 385

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


:doh:


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 456 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 144

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 703

*Hmmmm, ratz again....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2008)

*





http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​*

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 381

Suck, suck, suckity, suck, suck suck..... LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 

*Poop! * LOL


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 153 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 747

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Better today but still in last place


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 728

*Fiddle Stix!*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 215 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 485

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

:doh:I guessed on 3 and all was wrong


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2008)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 504

Wowser's, that was baaaad.... LOL


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 30, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 238 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 662

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Missed the last one but this time I guessed on some and I got them right


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 814

*Yicky! LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 286 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 514

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*Jippiiiii I'm in the lead for the first time :*D
(might depend on that I'm the only one answered yet):blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 819

*I don't like the Pit Bull question, it is uninformed......*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 136 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 464

*Phoey!*


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 226 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 674

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


Independece and liberty ain't that the same


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

*YAY, finally, I got pretty good!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 941

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 847

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 723

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 4, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 948

*YIPPEEEE!*


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 163 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 837

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*I got it !  but to slow *


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 5, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 906


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2008)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 832

Don't know square roots of anything, so phoey! LOL


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 197 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 703

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Heck Packers I thought they were Steeling *


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 219 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 81

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


Well there was a lot of strange things .....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 599

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 269 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 531

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Budweiser the king of beer kiss my ass ! *
That one that have said that couldent know anything about beer


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 607

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825

*OOps. LOL*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 383

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! 

I shall now hang my head in shame for the rest of the day!!! :doh::blush::doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 127 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 273

*OUCH! LOL*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

*Snazzy! Anumals are a girl's best friend.... LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 187 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 713

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Have played chess since I was 6-7 years old but don't have any idea what they are called in English.:doh:
We don´t have any bishops, cardinals or preasts or other reliogios persons in our chess *


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 942

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!

Not bad for a monday morning


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839

*Hmmm, Violet Green, I should have seen that one a mile away..... LOL*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839

*Hmmm, Violet Green, I should have seen that one a mile away..... LOL*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 706

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 900

*Neat, I gottum all right fer a change......wished I could have been faster, but my mouse doen't slide to good and sticks, hm, maybe I should get a new one*.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 797

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 629

*ICK....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 233 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 567

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 593

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 513

OUCH......


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 286 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 614

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Only missed the one about stiches but to slow as useal.:huh:


----------



## xrayrose (Feb 15, 2008)

1. player: xrayrose 10 out of 10! - in 103 seconds - 897 points! 
fun!:kiss2:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 603

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825

*Don't ride horses, so missed that one, but not too bad otherwise.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 0

*Boy, was I ever wrong, wrong, wrong today! Sheesh!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

1 out of 10 correct! Boy was I ever wrong on those answers.... but they are fun anyway!


----------



## xrayrose (Feb 16, 2008)

wow...I got 5 out of 10... but it took me 300 and some seconds...slow poke me!


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 306 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 294

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Best ever !
:blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 939

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

*I like easy, easy is good..... LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 814

WOW! I did soooo much better today


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 132 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 568

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Back were I belong a last place, but the same amount of rights as yesterday and the I was 4-5th :blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 18, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 829

*I missed the one with World WarII, oopsies! LOL*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 901

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 19, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 697

*Well, that just sucks..... LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 889


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 212 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 688

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*Well, well I took the wrong Area :huh: I guess I mixed it up with San Fransisco 49:ers :doh:*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 731

*Phoey*


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 161 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 739

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*But Karl Marx was true "Religion is the opiate of the people". And see how much war and fighting it couses all over the world. It's just us atheists that can be tolerant and peacefull *


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816

Yeah!! I did pretty good today


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

i didnt do so well on this one BAh, purely from reading two questions wrong haha


----------



## xrayrose (Feb 20, 2008)

10 out of 10 in 93 seconds...not too bad ?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 504

*Phoo!*


----------



## xrayrose (Feb 22, 2008)

Im not gonna put up my score...cuz its HORRIBLE *LOL*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 600

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 730

*Phoey!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 693


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 22, 2008)

*That was my kind of questions *

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 176 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 824

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*But I allways read to slow and have hard time to understand some words and names of things :huh:*


----------



## xrayrose (Feb 22, 2008)

7 out of 10
could be worse?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 718

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 680


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2008)

*For once "Easy" was easy without a lot of actors names and commurcials stuff that you just have over there  *

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 146 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 854

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 933

*Easy is good, yes it is.... Tra La, Tra La!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 932

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 154 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 646

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I leart a new English word today snitch not theat*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 829

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


*** I should have went with my first instinc on the question I got wrong


----------



## amariee (Feb 25, 2008)

8/10
77 seconds to answer
score of 723

That was fun


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 26, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921

*Snazzy!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 699



Not too bad....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 712

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 592

*ICK.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 27, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 220 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 480

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


:blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 148 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 552

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2008)

*
http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 685

*Hmmm.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 208 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 392

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


 alot of strange names again this time


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 789

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 590


**I think I need to brush up on my animals !


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 927

_*Snazzy, Animals Rock! LOL*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 135 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 65

*Eeeeeeeeeeew! LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 322 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 0

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well that was a hard one. A good start at the new month. It can't get worse:huh: almost:....... *


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 881

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Today easy was easy*


----------



## cobrasnyper (Mar 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 949

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 835



At least these questions today are better than yesterday....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 727

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 801

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 927

*Neato, not too bad......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 194 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 706

Damn Radiostation


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Calculating your score:

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 928


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 941

*WOW, pretty dern good today.....*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 817

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 130 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 570


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 702

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 726


----------



## cobrasnyper (Mar 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937
Harder today


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 142 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 658

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 272 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 428

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*Hmmm there are many strange hobbies I will say *:huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 242 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 658


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 801

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Today's quiz was really interesting!!

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 677

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 7, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 210 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 790

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*All right but to slow as allways *


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 268 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 232

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Strang one this time, those I thought I know was wrong and those I didn't have a clue was right :doh:*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 908

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 814

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 834

*Not bad for being sick for a week....... LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 219 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 681

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Swim swam swum hmmmr:blink: why not swims:doh:*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 920

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 942

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 833

Hmmm, could be better, could be worse.......


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 817

*Not to shabby....*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 727

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! 


If I'd always go with my first thought, I'd do better, darn it!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 704


***Not toooo bad...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 704

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 13, 2008)

8/10 right, that's not so bad lol


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 519

*Phoey!*


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 718


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 583


***I really should just listen to my first instinct...geez


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 609

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 14, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 705


Better than yesterday


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938

*YAY, I done doned it! LOL*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 411

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! 

I done so badly today, those were some really tough questions. :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 401



*** I agree with you Linda, some very hard questions, indeed.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 396

WOW, hard indeed!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 225 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 75

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well nothing to be proud of :doh:but atleast I'm not the last one today as I have been for the 3-4 last days *


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Kajun Kat (Mar 16, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 886

That was easy


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

I like this Question: Which of the following of the twelve signs of the zodiac is featured in a song? Aquarius (that is me!!!)


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 897


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824

*Geeze, don't know my religion so that one got me.*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 806

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


Note to self: Listen to first instincts ... listen to first instincts ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 803

***need to brush up on famous song writers...Geez


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836



I guess I need to pay a little more attention to my dog breeds....


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 843

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 734

HMMMMM.......


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 740


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 841

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 157 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 743

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Damn Thunderbird, I missed that....but at least I wont be last today 
I like it as hard as possible then my slow reading in English don't have such a hard impact on the results.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 804

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 718

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810

Hmmm, almost, but not either.... LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 788


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 183 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 617

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well American Football or Handball that it ought be called is not my game  I think Football or what you call Soccer is better :batting:*


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 19, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 19, 2008)

DAMN I missed the fastest bird one.


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 815


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 914


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 19, 2008)

I missed the sports one. What a surprise.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 692

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 680



Hmmm..not too sure of my fairest goddess


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 787

*Wow, got the stitch wrong. First time I have ever been at the head of the line, so it can't be all bad..... or at least for a lil bit... LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 265 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 335

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I have said it before and I say it again.... you have many strange hobbies in US* :blink:


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 20, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 730


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 806

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 812

Missed the Newfoundland dog question, I said Swiss Mountain Water Dog. Oh well, not to bad anyway......


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 181 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 419

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*Oh Floras how could you miss NewFoundland when it said Canadian in the question ? Or else you had a good one today too. Now I getting too far behind you this month too so I have no chance to cetch up.
Well I thought Tiara sounded good on a bird or was it on a bride 
And what is Spay and Neutran ??? it's not even in my Swdish-English dicsionary. :huh:*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 129 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 271

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks!

Proof that alcohol kills your brain cells or that Im just a dumbass - You decide


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> *Oh Floras how could you miss NewFoundland when it said Canadian in the question ? Or else you had a good one today too. Now I getting too far behind you this month too so I have no chance to cetch up.
> Well I thought Tiara sounded good on a bird or was it on a bride
> And what is Spay and Neutran ??? it's not even in my Swdish-English dicsionary. :huh:*



Spay or Neuter is when you surgically fix a cat or dog so that they can not have babies.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 147 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 353


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 22, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 129 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 471

*Ouch! I am amazed that I only had one more than most of you and am on the top of the heap, sheesh, will wonders never end! LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 306 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 494

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well that was my type of questions ! 
Damn when I had fullfilled the quiz I got back and changed from Turkish Angora to Turkish Rex and that was wrong and I used thoose seconds that I had needed to be nr one:doh: *


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Spay or Neuter is when you surgically fix a cat or dog so that they can not have babies.



Oh then I should have known (have been working with the vet, clinics in Sweden for 8 years).

Thank you Maria :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Oh then I should have known (have been working with the vet, clinics in Sweden for 8 years).
> 
> Thank you Maria :bow::bow::bow:



Any time Charlie.... Glad to be a help to you.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

4/10 correct
98 seconds to complete
score is 302

I feel special


----------



## Tieve (Mar 22, 2008)

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 134 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 266

Here's hoping my general knowledge improves!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 919

***The brain power is working today


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 842

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!

Well how the hell am I supposed to know that Thanksgiving is a floating holiday!!!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2008)

T*o kind of quot DUBLINDAs........
"Well how the hell am I supposed to know that Thanksgiving is a floating holiday!!!" 

Well how the hell am I supposed to know what you call that little thing you ladies carrie around in your "little bag"  
"Mini" something I thought sounded good 
I don't even know what it's called in Swedish  when my wife go and powder her nose 
She have so many "strange things" in that "little bag" that seems to contain soooo much. Well I shall not complain really, she's carrie it around by her self and it have saved at least once. 
We were outlooked when we rented a cabin one holliday. Our two, then small, sons were sleeping indoors, we had had so wine during sun set outside. The door was looked when closed:doh:, but Karin had a fork  in her "handbag" ( she had it with her becouse she smoked at that time) and I manage to open the door .........
...so "hand bag things" and smoking saved us that time:batting:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2008)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 944

*Wow, pretty fast today, good for me.*


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

I think I stepped I stepped it up from yesterday 

Questions Correct:10/10
Time:54 seconds
Total Score:946

WOOT WOOT


----------



## Tieve (Mar 23, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 938

*Phew much better than yesterday *


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 24, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

WOW.... pretty good for me today


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 199 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 801

*A couple of these really made me think though!*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> T*o kind of quot DUBLINDAs........
> "Well how the hell am I supposed to know that Thanksgiving is a floating holiday!!!"
> 
> Well how the hell am I supposed to know what you call that little thing you ladies carrie around in your "little bag"
> ...



OH Charlie, you are so funny and just so you know, I do not wear make-up so a compact is something I do not own, but you are so right about women and their hand bags containing many strange items.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 933

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930

*Not to shabby, hey, I think that I might be getting better at this.....*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 24, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 173 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 527

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Back to my bottom place , when it's easy, then it's hard for me:huh:. We almost always have Swedish names on Movies where ever they come from. And so do kids "idols" but Kermit is Kermit in Sweden too. 
And what is sumac and ivy  
Ivy was the name of my first girlfriend in High school but she was not poison *


----------



## Paquito (Mar 24, 2008)

Number Correct: 10/10
Time: 59 seconds
Total Score: 941

I get rewarded tonight with 10 (count em ten) Triviabucks!
I'm rich biotch!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922



By George, I think I've Got it!


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 184 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 616

Ooo some harder ones today! Enjoyed


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 

I enjoy this quiz everyday but really need to read faster in order to win. It's great to see some new player's joining in too. Welcome Tieve,Free2bme04 and Snuggletiger. Good luck with the quiz


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 932

*Wowsers, Grandi Floras has been on a roll....... (roll being the operative word since she is a BBW....) LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 228 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 572

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Damn I read horses not houses :doh: and I thought I found a new way to invite friends to a relieseparty :huh:*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 109 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 791

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Note to self - Never change your mind on an answer and change it unless you are 100% certain that you are right. Stupid Dumbass :doh:


----------



## Tieve (Mar 26, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 166 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 734

**how annoying when you get one wrong that you were 100% is correct, but then get your guesses right!**


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 601

*** I guess I better eat something so I have more brain power


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 162 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 838

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

**


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 630

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 626

*Opps....*.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 27, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 246 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 454

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

All guesses went wrong


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 27, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 606


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 1233 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 400



**Wow....I really had to think on these...Either I am losing brain power or just need to eat more Wheaties!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825

*Sheesh, thought that I would do better, LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 316 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 684

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Damn today I was quite fast and correct but the computor communication faild so I had to reload it and fill in all again and all time was put together *


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 298 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 2

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*New record in worst results :doh:* All questions were I stood between two answers I took the wrong one


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 122 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 478

*OUCH! LOL*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Mar 29, 2008)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 438


I'm out of practice lol


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 30, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 949

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 907


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 30, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926

*Kewel.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 30, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 147 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 653

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I have no idea what dolls you ask about (we use to have Barbie and Ken a long time ago :huh and in Sweden Bami's friend is called "Stampe"*


----------



## Tieve (Mar 31, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 917

I really liked this one


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 31, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 835

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 31, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 137 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 663

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I did not realize it was an matter of spelling:doh: almost all book titles in Sweden
is in Swedish so that was hard :blink: *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 731

*Phoey! LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 198 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 602

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*Hmmmm I was thinking to much of goodies :doh:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 723


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

*Yippee...... *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 613

*FOO*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 211 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 389

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*How could I be nr 16 in the month results when one day is registred, when I was last and nr 19 yesterday 
I claim my bottom place back *


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 232 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 468

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Never heard of that cartoon:blink: or ice cream or doll 
:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 618

*Well, Shucks! LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811


----------



## Paquito (Apr 3, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 722
 
I love getting FunTrivia Bucks, soon I'll be TiviaRich


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 214 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 586

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*OHH God I must be a laousy Nurse LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 812


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 213 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 187

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*WOW I'm in top :shocked: but I guess it won't last long:blink:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 145 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 455

*My bad..... that was awful.... LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 386

*sigh* Not so good today. This was tough one


----------



## Tieve (Apr 6, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 890

Yay first one to do today's quiz... and so first time I've been winning (albeit only for a very short time hehe)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922


*YAY, YAY and YaY again! LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 237 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 463

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well I got what I claimed ........."the bottom place back":bow:
Infact their was a Swedish question today, even if his name sounds more Roman then Swedish :huh: guess who *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 814

*HMMMM, missed one. Shucks. LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 7, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 180 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 620

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*Idols ...... LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 189 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 611

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*No angels, no socks *


----------



## Tieve (Apr 8, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 912

Getting used to going with my gut instinct


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 827

Not bad..... hmmmmm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 715

*Ish, not so good this time, sheesh*.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 607

***I guess these were not my cup of tea questions


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 224 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 276

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*It was a hard one, I was only sure of three and one of those were wrong:blink:have to learn to read NOT, the rest were more or less bad guesses *


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 383

Wow... that was hard. But fun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 386

*I know nothing of those games, so I really sucked today. Dratz.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 797

*ICK......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 188 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 612

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 802


----------



## Paquito (Apr 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..
.
.
. (the anticipation is killing me)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 819

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 189

*Wow, I am going to go and hang my head in shame now.... geeze.......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 12, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 294 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 6

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well we can hang together. 
Of all my 7 guesses this time 5 was between 2 alternative and I choose the wrong one each time. 
Is that Murfies Law *


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 394



geesh.... I guess we all aren't doing too well today


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 914

*Not too bad, not too good on speed, but hey, who cares. I gotum all. LOL*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 13, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 898

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 163 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 737

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*If I only could understand what they asked for :doh:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

*Here I go again.....*

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 179 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 621

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716

*Phoey, what do I know from Communists or Tennis... sheesh.... LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 694


----------



## Paquito (Apr 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed, fingers crossed
big money big money no whammy no whammy STOP!!

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 832

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

*Phoey, what do I know from Communists or Tennis... sheesh.... LOL*[/SIZE][/QUOTE]

So you don't know me and I'm not a tennisplayer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> *Phoey, what do I know from Communists or Tennis... sheesh.... LOL*[/SIZE]



So you don't know me and I'm not a tennisplayer [/QUOTE]

I never replied that you did.....Uh, did I miss sumpin?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825

*Dang, I got the last one wrong, Scribes and not Artisans. Shoot.*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 729


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 15, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Questions correct: 8 / 10
> You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 729



*Swamptoad Do you call yourself something else when you play TP  because you are not in the toplist *



Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 683

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Missed both comic questions*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 849

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Stupid Cassius Clay...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 516

*Well, that was just not right, I didn't do good today at all, maybe I should study up more..... LOL*


----------



## Tieve (Apr 16, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 613

Yeah this one was hard... the ones I got wrong were pure guesses (and bad guesses at that hehe)


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2008)

8/10
8 trivia bucks

that was a toughie


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 178 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 522

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*"Cardio" what's that  it means heart in Latin but I didn't find the right answer on that question . Football, Baseball or Basket who know and who cares :blink:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 400





*OOPSIES!*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 256 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 544

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Oh today many guesses did get right *


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 18, 2008)

*Me again ??*

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 195 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 705

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Thoose animal names, I didn't think it was so easy as it was. :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

_*Sheesh, I forgot that a bush baby was a primate, what do I know, we don't have them here..... LOL*_


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 206 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 294

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Oh a lot of guesses *


----------



## Paquito (Apr 19, 2008)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 427

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*that was real hard *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 737

*I guess I don't know as much about goldfish and spiders as I thought I did. Sheesh. LOL*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Better!*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 184 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 516

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well well what do I know about wapoens, I use to go to jamasparty:blush: but I should have know the music composers :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 899

*Horray! LOL*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 946

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Sweet*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 21, 2008)

Question by FunTrivia.com player mochyn. ( Submit Correction ) ( Play Original Quiz )
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 172 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 728

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*
Never hear of that children song *


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 900

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 411

*OUCH! LOL*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 915


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 211 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 489

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set

*Well spelling in English and ol' American Presidents are not my stronger side*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Not Bad


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 893

*Hey, at least they were right..... LOL*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 905


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 249 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 551

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Cereals  and I hate all of that unscientific superstitions bull... you read about in the Bible, the Coran, "Mein kampf" or what ever.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 24, 2008)

*Me again and I'm in top !*

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 282 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 418

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*This was hard one for a dumb sweed !*:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 611

*Gee, some of those were kinda tough. LOL*


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 228 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 672

Had to really think of some of those today... the soup one for example, I'd never heard that before! I love these quizzes they teach some general knowledge too hehe


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 703

I know more about animals than I thought I did! Yay!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 735

*Hmmmm, is all I can say..... LOL*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 836


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 166 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 634

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Didn't know any of those rat play games*


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 178 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 322

Ouch! That was hard today!


----------



## Paquito (Apr 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 406

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Its really sad that my score of 5/10 is the high score right now :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 348 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 352

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

tough questions! lots of lucky guesses. hehehehehe!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 190

*Sheesh, I am going back to bed! That was painful.......LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 317 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 283

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Too slow :doh: but it was hard reading:blink:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 817

*I didn't get the first one, dang, I guess I will have to pay more attention..... LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 191 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 609

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Never, never change an answer you have done :doh::doh::doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922

*Hey! How Bout that! LOL*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 954


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 199 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 501

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*It seems I don't have much control on old American stars*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Yea baby...*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 135 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 865

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I was lucky with that slogan:happy:I didn't have a cloe:blush:*


----------



## Morbid (Apr 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 692

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Tieve (Apr 29, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 828

Ok the how many quizzes thing really threw me!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 608

*OUCH! LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 162 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 838

*Well, well "free2beme" I manage to hold you behind me  but if you had been in it for one day more then you had sweept me far behind.:bow:*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 30, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 162 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...




Lol enjoy the glory....while it lasts...
muh ha ha


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 920

Wow I made 3 guesses there and got them all right! Yay!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 694

*Well phoey........*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 927


----------



## fatcharlie (May 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 261 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 639

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Say cheese or cheese:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 705

*Phoey again...... LOL*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 704

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 168 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 432

*EWWWWWWWWWWWW, not so good today.......*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 322 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 178

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well, well I missed yesterdays quiz because of communicationproblems, but It might better had stayed that way :doh:*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 138 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 662

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


Two 8/10s in a row... ugh


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 723

Hmmm, not to bad, but not good either. LOL


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 951

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 174 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 726

I have hear about Mufflon that´s a kind mountain goats but I had never heard of this Muff..... it must be some kind of fanatsy figuer ??


----------



## Paquito (May 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 942

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*YES!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Had a phone call while I was playing, so I gave up, better luck tommorrow.....


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Pinstripes67 + 5 pts 9	54	846


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 719


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 598

*Neat, I messed up as usual..... LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 240 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 460

[B]Well I holding my place [/B]


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 260 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 0

You earned 2 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well you can say this was my bag:doh:, even if that was almost the only one I had right*

Well I can say that this is almost an unbreakable bottom record, score 0, and I really tried


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 496

*Eeew, that was not so good, but oh well.*


----------



## Paquito (May 8, 2008)

Questions correct : 8/10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz
Total Score: 712


Holy heck, I'm in first? Please, no one else play...I wanna win


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825


Gee, not too bad.....


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 844

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

I thought moles were herbivores... sigh


----------



## fatcharlie (May 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 258 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 242

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I guess I will forget this one. I didn't know the English names of those animals and my dictionary didn't help me *


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 505

*Oops, I suck again........*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 200 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 200

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Well I'm not suppoes to do this at the same time as Russia and Sweden are playing WorldCup Icehockey


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 707

*No to bad, considering that I didn't know most of them...*..


----------



## fatcharlie (May 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 225 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 275

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Guesses, guesses and guesses*


----------



## Paquito (May 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 919

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Wow, good return game *


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 683


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918

*YIPEEEEEEEEEE*!


----------



## fatcharlie (May 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 251 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 549

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set

*Hmmm*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 171 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 829

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Yeepy, but it have been hard to get in here lately, missed many days*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 175 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 525

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Oh so Alex is a man :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 910

Wow, I don't believe the whole thang........!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 809


----------



## fatcharlie (May 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 785

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well, speling in Englesh is not my beast side I did not even now that word :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 539

*Eeeeew.....*


----------



## Paquito (May 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Not bad


----------



## fatcharlie (May 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 222 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 578

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I missed one I should have known:doh:, but had right on some that were pure guesses :happy: *


----------



## fatcharlie (May 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 215 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 385

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Oooops but I am best today maybe because I'm the only one that have ansvar yet*


----------



## Paquito (May 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 817

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I' m going for that 10th place, watch yourself dreamer72fem *


----------



## fatcharlie (May 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 248 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 452

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I know cats well  but not English:doh:
And one question was so obvios that I thought it can't be that...:doh: :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826
*
Hmmm, Boston Terriers, in the US, who woulda figgered. ** *


----------



## fatcharlie (May 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 826
> ...



*So you also blow that one.....:doh:*


----------



## Paquito (May 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 718

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> *So you also blow that one.....:doh:*




Yeah Charlie, who woulda thunk it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 317

*Oh my, talk about low on the totem....... sheesh.*


----------



## Paquito (May 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 422

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*That was hard lol*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 254 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 246

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I can only agree "It was a hard one":bow:*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 166 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 534

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well I guess that I'm under the tumb, and don't know that song or about jewels and because I'm different and don't score 10*


----------



## Paquito (May 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 843

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Stupid jewel question lol*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 609

*ICKY......*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 167 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 733

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well, I don't know nothing about American crimes*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 813

*I would have got the last one right too, but it didn't register it, dang it.*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 182 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 518

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*
Well someone always have to be last and thats me *


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 614

*Well Fudge....*


----------



## fatcharlie (May 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 134 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 466

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)



fatcharlie said:


> *
> Well someone always have to be last and thats me *



*I can just agree to what I said yesterday :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 610

Hmmm, gee whiz.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

*YAY, I finally answered all them without goofing up, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 401

Boy, those were tough, and I should have known most of them.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

I did so poorly I am embarressed to post my results!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I did so poorly I am embarressed to post my results!




Heck if I felt that way ThikJerseyChik, I would never post one! LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 722

*Heck*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 143 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 657

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Great to be back. I take my last place back too  so Grandi Floras if you want it you have to fight for it:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716

*Sheesh, a couple I should have had, but goofed again. Dratz.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 13972 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 100

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Oh what a mess  my sister called and I turned of my computor before I had becone to answer, but it registred all time  and well i thougth it was D-day :happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 625

*No comment..... oh wait, I just made one...... dratz.....** :doh:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 804


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 189 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 511

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Baseball and American TV shows and movies *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 689

These were a bit tough..... got most though.....


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 258 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 342

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*
Oh so many strange words and things I had no idea of what I answer to *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 221 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 279

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Oh, geeez in the early morning my brain don't seems to work:doh: or it might never do that*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 730

_*Shucks, I missed two, shoulda done better, but oh well, after all, tis just a game..... right? *_


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 116 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 684


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 298

*What a mess...... I will go hide now..... *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 7, 2008)

:doh:

:blush::blush::bow:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 179 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 621

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*English words and songs :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

*Whoop-De-Doooo! *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry tha that Trivia doesn't seem to be working, we will have to try again later, I guess...... all I get is the Page can't be displayed and I have checked my connection, all other pages I access work, so it must be on their end.

Hopefully we can play later today of tommorrow......


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 165 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 735

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*English words spelling and pronaciation :doh:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 10, 2008)

*Me again *

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 161 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 739

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I had known that answer with Swedish names:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

*Yippee, I gottum!*


----------



## The Fez (Jun 10, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 732


----------



## Paquito (Jun 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 948

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*I'm back with a vengance *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 233 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 767

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Oh God I didn't even miss that Miss *:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 738

*Ouch, that one hurt.....*


----------



## Paquito (Jun 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 841

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


*Stupid jung and his unconsious nonsense*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 803

*Dratz, I missed one..... go figure.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 915

_*Gadzooks, I did it......*_


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 186 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 714

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Oh I missed that beef*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 292

*Shoot..... this was miserable!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 198


***Difficult questions today


----------



## Paquito (Jun 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 225

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Good lord, that hurt *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 227 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 273

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*That was a hard one:blush: and damn I missed that rose even when I know it:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936

*Hey, Hey, Hey..... Not too bad........(this time)*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 906

*Hey, not to fast but at least I got them all right........*


----------



## Paquito (Jun 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*I'm on a roll!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 904

*Yeah.... I got them all right!!! *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

*Who cares where Clint Eastwood was Mayor......*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822


**I agree with you....who cares where he was Mayor **


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 618

*Hmmmm, not so good today...... :-(*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



*Been away for some days, but maybe I should have got one right that day 
I guess it was Carmel on "17 mile drive" in California ? Wasn't it  I was there -72 if I don't miss remember it was such a long time ago *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 232 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 668

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well if I had know about that SEAL program FBI might have been after me, thinking I was some kind of spy and sent me to Guantanamo together with some other innocent men*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 19, 2008)

alculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 233 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 467

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 613

*Gee, once again, not so good........ oh well, fun anyway.... *


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Not my fault I'm not a Space Marine or play freaky card games *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 225 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 675

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*:happy: but slow*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

_*Missed the puppy mill thing, maybe because I hate them......*_


----------



## Paquito (Jun 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 161 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Took longer than normal*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 291 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 0

You earned 1 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


:*(Well I should have just guessed, fast then I ought to have two rights .....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 300

*OUCH! I don't believe that I am at the top of the list, this is really bad..... :doh:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 101


** *Ouch!! This was really hard today *


----------



## Paquito (Jun 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 414

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Ouch, that was a beast*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938

*Geeze Louis, I don't believe it..... not bad for a slow poke like me.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 194 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 606

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Hmmm quiz making seems soo complecated:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822

*Hmmmm, what do I know of Ancient History anyway...... *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 799

*Ouch, brides throw their bouquets, not rice, sheesh, should have got that one.... dang.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 281 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 619

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*
Oxford University *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 162 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 538

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Baseball, LA and emty nest:bow:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 603

*Foo!*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 279 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 321

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*
Guns a' Roses  As an old flower power man I know nothing about Guns and hunting:blush: not coal, steel or iron either. If you not talk about Kirunavaara:happy: excotic fish not for a Sweed but stange names:bow:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825

*Hey, I am at the head of the class...... of course, I am the only one that has played so far....... Tee Hee.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 213 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 587

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


I'm protesting, I'm object against the answer on question 9.  were can I find a scientific proof for that?? They mostly live far from people.
and the word asked for, for dogs was not even in my dictionary


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 109 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 291

*Oh, now that was really bad.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 192 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 208

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*No guess was right*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 172 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 728

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*What kind of singer is that:*(


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 815

*Not to shabby....... *


----------



## Paquito (Jun 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 948

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Sweet sweet redemption*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938

*Neato, I did it.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jun 30, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 146 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 754

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

I'm nut soo god on speling yo now ???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

*Hall of Fame*​


Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! 

*Jun 08*

_*25 players played during the month.*_

1. hilltopper67 (310 points, 4 wins)
2. Deborah (297 points, 7 wins)
3. Cyrano (276 points, 4 wins)
4. risible (272 points, 0 wins)
5. Kick (264 points, 11 wins)
6. greatbear (231 points, 0 wins)
7. BigBeautifulMe (219 points, 1 wins)
8. BigMeowth (205 points, 0 wins)
9. sweetnnekked (183 points, 0 wins)
10. Grandifloras52 (172 points, 1 wins)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 920

*Well, I at least got um.......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 169 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 731

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well I missed the medallion *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 820

*Not bad, I forgot about the 'claw-foot' bathtub though....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 140 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 760

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well I missed that Bartolomewh think. I didn't understand what it was about even when I read the answer *


----------



## Paquito (Jul 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 818

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 211 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 389

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I have to admit that I didn't have a Clue of some of them and I didn't get a sign either*


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 789

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 614

*Phoey, I don't play to many games, so this one was out of my league big time. Dang it. *


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 606


_***certainly not a good score for me... but not too bad*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 522

*OUCH! :doh:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 242 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 658

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*And I, who don't belive in discrimination:doh::blush:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 618

***I really should learn to stick with my first instinct *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ***I really should learn to stick with my first instinct *



*I can just agree! Today I had 3 choises between 2 answers. My first thought was right, but I changed it to the second*

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 229 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 271

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 507

*Ish,,,,, that was a waste of time..... Tee Hee......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 155 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 745

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Illittered reading  but some idiots like me don't :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839

*Dang, if it weren't for the .dot thing, I would have did it! *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940

*Wowsers, I don't believe it, must have guessed right for a change. *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 141 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 659

*Gee this names of things and animals, I must guess  But I should have know the star:doh:*


----------



## layla (Jul 7, 2008)

Not too bad...
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 933


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Forgot to get my score from the results page, but I was in the top 4, so:

3. robitusinz + 3 pts 9	78	822


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 792

*I don't know public servant stuff...... That one was perty lousey if I do say so myself.......*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 711


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 205 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 695

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well I took you last place Maria *


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 914


*
***Yeah!!!! I did it !! All 10 questions correct *


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 9, 2008)

oooh this is fun!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 9, 2008)

oops forgot to post my results. 
here there are:


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 694


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 121 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 679

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Welcome, you almost took my place *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 203 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 397

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Sh-t I missed the split, I should have know:doh:. The rest was a mess*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810


*Not to bad considering I didn't know what the heck I was doing! LOL*


----------



## Paquito (Jul 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

I suppose I should guess more often


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooooh I did really bad, I didn't think it was possible!!
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 376

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 174 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 326

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*OUch that hurted. I have even been standing by the lions in Queen Elisabeth NP in Uganda so I should have known thw English word for it:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 605

*OUCH!:doh:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 12, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 319 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 0

You earned 1 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*That was a hard one missed one the only one I was sure of Phillipine animals when I didn´t mark it:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 130 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 70

*Oh my, I will go hang my head in shame now..... that was a miserable attempt to say the least..... :blush:*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 12, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 140 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 0

You earned 1 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set

Wow.. no words.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 687

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

An*d "tray" to do my best is all I can .......*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 819

*Uh Oh, I miss an easy one, phoey...... *


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 703


Well atleast i did better than yesterday lol


----------



## Paquito (Jul 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 956

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Yay*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936



*Hip Hip HOORAY!!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

*Sheesh, what do I know of another word for line of waiting people? "queue"*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 580

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*As useal not much right*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

_*Shoot, I missed the mountain above sea level thing.... how would I know that anyway..... shoot. *_


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 158 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 742

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I'm a nurse but I missed that type question, I had no idea what you call it over there*


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 849


Bah...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 127 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 573

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Cheers very best*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

Heck, I don't know about some countrys so I goofed, but at least only once....


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 175 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 525

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Strange games and spelling ain't my strong side, I wonder what is that for me *


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 17, 2008)

Dear Trivia people:

Seriously - ENOUGH with the Magic the Gathering questions. Not all of us are as big a dork as you are, and it's not fair for us to continually be penalized game after game after game for lack of knowledge of ONE card game. Thank you.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 17, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dear Trivia people:
> 
> Seriously - ENOUGH with the Magic the Gathering questions. Not all of us are as big a dork as you are, and it's not fair for us to continually be penalized game after game after game for lack of knowledge of ONE card game. Thank you.



OMG thank you for vocalizing that, I'm sick of those questions.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> OMG thank you for vocalizing that, I'm sick of those questions.







*I changed the game choices to 
Movies, 
People, 
Music, 
World Trivia 
and 
Celebrities..... 
lets so what happens now.....*
*************************************************
*************************************************






*http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Grandi-Florass-Trivia-71958.html*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 720

Foo.....

I also changed to *"SPORTS" *today, let's see how we do with that too.....


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 234 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 0

You earned 2 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*Oh man that was a lot of guesses that went wrong *:happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 211


*** I am right there with you Charlie.... A lot of guesses that were the WRONG Answers *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 144 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 256

_*Ewwww, that was embarassing......:doh:*_

*HEY, some of you said that you were getting tired of the other questions, I have just changed the variety of them so that we all have something different.... LOL​*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry, Grandi, I wasn't saying I was tired of ALL The questions, just of the fact that so often there were MTG questions. I wasn't saying you should change them - just that the people who run the site allow too many of the same type of question into each category. Nothing you have control over.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry, Grandi, I wasn't saying I was tired of ALL The questions, just of the fact that so often there were MTG questions. I wasn't saying you should change them - just that the people who run the site allow too many of the same type of question into each category. Nothing you have control over.



*I appreciate that, I thought that it was time to change the catagories anyway, we have been on the same ones for almost a year........*​


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 196 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 404

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808

*Gee, I did better than I thought that I would, I am not a big music fan for the most part......*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714

***Not too shabby today *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 513

*Oh my, World History is definately not one of my stronger suits.... LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 807


**WOW.... I surprised myself


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 170 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 530

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Cops and French


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 612

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 898

_*Not to fast, but I got them all.*_

*Oh, and I changed SPORTs to Mixed Bag Difficult...... 
noone like SPORTS... me neither.....​*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 214 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 386

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

A*lways hard with those movienamns when we call them something complietly different:blush:. And the answer on the only Swedish question this time is "RÖTT":happy: *


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 125 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 775


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 23, 2008)

*I thought* I don't know anything of those moviestars, showkings and wifes to Senators and who cares........ Most of them are just pseudo people meaning nothing for the world realy.......

*Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 182 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 718*


*And i did know that much * am I just as lost in all that soup operas as so many others :blush:
I almost thought like *Sweetnnekked* when he said "Life don't have any meaning anylonger" when he answered right about Brittny Spears.

*But most of these questions was about real Celebrities:happy:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 208 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 692

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Name spelling, but I should have known:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 705

*Not good, but not bad either....... *


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 24, 2008)

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 189


Wow, I have no words, LOL.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 266 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 234

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*It was good until the Reindeers then I got lost ......... *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 485

Ish....... :-(


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 128 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 472


ewww, but better than yesterdays


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 25, 2008)

First time

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 798


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 276 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 324

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*That was a hard one, but interesting:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 137 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 463

OUCH! :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 805

*Gee, I surprised myself..... *


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 199 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 501

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well I just say bye, bye, bye Mandy !*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 706

*Gee, better than I thought.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 186 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 314

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*Universities and commersials *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

*Wowsers, I am HOT today! LOL*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 30, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 139 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 561

*Many pure guesses that went right :happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 30, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716

*Close but still no money..... *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 138 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 562

*OUCH!:doh:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jul 31, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 229 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 271
*
Ough :dohugh:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

*Hall of Fame*​

Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever!

*Jul 08*

*26 players played during the month.*

*1. Deborah (351 points, 9 wins)*
2. Kick (326 points, 6 wins)
3. Chuckles (308 points, 7 wins)
4. Cyrano (276 points, 2 wins)
5. risible (268 points, 3 wins)
6. hilltopper67 (249 points, 4 wins)
7. BigMeowth (232 points, 0 wins)
8. BigBeautifulMe (229 points, 0 wins)
9. greatbear (205 points, 0 wins)
10. sweetnnekked (200 points, 0 wins)







*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 619

*Ouch again.... :doh:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 719


----------



## fatcharlie (Aug 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 155 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 645

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Missed the movie Q :doh:*
Scotland here I come  won't be here for two weeks.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 897

_*Gee, I can't believe I got them all, some were only guesses because I didn't have a clue. *_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 131 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 669

*Eeeew, well, I only missed two, that isn't so bad....... :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 804

*Not to bad....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 582

*HMMMMM.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 9, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 133 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 267

Ouch....:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 305

_*Eeeeeew......*_


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 290

I do worse and worse each and every time... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 787

*Gee, I got more of them than I thought that I would......... *


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 11, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 941

I totally guessed on the Father of the Bride question


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 701

*Once again, I got more than I thought that I would, must be a mistake... LOL*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 12, 2008)

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 297

:doh: is all I have to say.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822

_*Not bad.....*_


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 797

Yay.. about time i did a decent job! lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 846


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 932

*Whoop Dee Doo, I got them ALL WhaHoo! *


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 14, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 813

Not bad


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824

*Only one wrong, not too bad......*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 596

_*ICK....*_


----------



## fatcharlie (Aug 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 160 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 740

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Latin motto I should have known :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 414

*Ish, that was embarassing.... LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 493


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 17, 2008)

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 326

:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 700

*Gee, better than I thought that I would do.....*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 814


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 614

*Oops.... again...*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 704


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921

*Yippee, and Skippy...... *


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 920


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 613

*Oops.........*


----------



## fatcharlie (Aug 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 138 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 562

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*American Presidents *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2008)

*http://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 474

ick......


----------



## fatcharlie (Aug 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 260 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 340

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

ick yes, Oh Doc I should have known:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Grandi-Florass-Trivia-71958.html*​
I got all but one right in 125 seconds.... sheesh.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 619

*Better than yesterday, that's for sure.*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 798


----------



## fatcharlie (Aug 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 139 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 661

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Oh Kiss my ass :doh:sorry Led:blush:this is embarrasing*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 715

*Icky, I missed two that I should have known,drattz.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Aug 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 230 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 270

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Seems like I´m not looking on the same movies *
*and my computor was really slow to sum up the quiz today*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 604

Phoey.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 688


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716

*Not bad, not good, but not bad either.....*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 685


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 704

*Could be worse, don't know how, but could.......So far though, I am on top of the heap.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

*Hall of Fame*
*New Trivia Tournament Begins! *​

Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! 

Aug 08

21 players played during the month.

1. Cyrano (291 points, 7 wins)
2. risible (244 points, 1 wins)
3. Deborah (241 points, 13 wins)
4. greatbear (222 points, 3 wins)
5. dreamer72fem (222 points, 0 wins)
6. sweetnnekked (203 points, 0 wins)
7. BigMeowth (190 points, 1 wins)
8. Kick (168 points, 2 wins)
9. BigBeautifulMe (165 points, 2 wins)
10. Grandifloras52 (144 points, 1 wins)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811

*Well, only one not gotten isn't too bad.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 151 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 749

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Missed the mask I can´t count:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931


*Yippeeee! *


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 892

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*For once EASY was easy :happy:and no questions about some strange TV shows*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 741

*Shoot, I missed two that I shouldn't have, dang it!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 506

*Well..... That was awful......:doh:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 501


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 141 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 759

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Movie questions  with names i had no idea about:doh: but one right and one wrong:happy:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 5, 2008)

*Movies usealy not easy for me even it says "easy"
But I will do a try
*
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 193 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 707

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Wow I'm suprised:happy: and I missed on a Bullock - Grant movie I have seen , but have no idea about the English name for it:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 813

*Well, at least better than last time*.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929

Yes! My tv watching has finally paid off!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 597


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 109 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 691

Sheesh!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 690


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 312

*Ouch! :doh:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 7, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 224 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 76

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Oh my oh my....I guess I will fill the bottom line today again*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 726

Whatever...... lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 134 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 666

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Missed that slogan and the bicyclist:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936

_*Snazzy!*_


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 159 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 541

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well my profession is a Reg. Nurse but I couldn´t call for an ambulance in US and I can´t make a tonografi in US either :doh::blush:*
Missed the ant too but that can I accept


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828

*Geeze.....*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 10, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 138 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 862

yes im a slow coach lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 903


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 141 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 859

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Yes:happy:, but I read to slow....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 500

*That was just yuck!*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 11, 2008)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 131 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 469


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Movies *

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 273 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 127

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*Yiipi I'm at top  at least till next is playing *
*What the name of "Det våras för sheriffen" in englishI loved that part*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 12, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 900


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 628

*Not so good today..... shucks.*


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 949


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 13, 2008)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 132 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 468


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 205 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 495

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*World Trivia 1 : Easier Well US is the same as the world, or....*
*Cereal and LA x2:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 722

*Hmmm, could be worse.......*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 809


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 612

*
Sheesh....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 166 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 234

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Hoba, hoba:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

*Gee, better than I thought that I would do.....*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 15, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 125 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 875

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

:happy:

*I will be gone for two weeks to Germany so I will wish you all a good TP coming weeks :bow:.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 941

*Gee, one of my fastest times, I impress myself. LOL*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828

*Better than nothing I suppose... *


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 730


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 18, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 612


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 838

*Not bad, got more than I thought that I would today.... *


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 498

*ouch! :doh::doh:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 20, 2008)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 497 :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 623

*My, O, My, what a dittz am I. LOL*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 296

*Now that was just awful......:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 704

*Better than I thought......*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 22, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 116 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 784


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 939

*Wowsers.....*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 23, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 908


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 729

*Oops....*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 24, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 690


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 835

Got all but one, so no cupie doll.


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 212 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 588

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Well I know that Lugazi is a town between Kampala and Jinja in Uganda but what does that help


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 25, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 142 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 658


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 677


_*Slow, too slow.... and the ones I miss, I should have known.... drattz.*_


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 26, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 893


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 498

*Ew, that was just awful......*


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 210 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 490

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Today's Topic (Saturday): World Trivia 1 : Easier*
*World trivials ??? Once again I will say that the world is more than America !*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 28, 2008)

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 
that was a bad score :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 302


*My, my, those were some dooseys...... sheesh. :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 7 / 10
> You took 210 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...




_*Ok, ok, I have changed Saturday's catagory too Celebrities.... Hope that will be better for you........*_


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 28, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> _*Ok, ok, I have changed Saturday's catagory too Celebrities.... Hope that will be better for you........*_



No, no don´t change to Celebrities  it's even wors

No what I mean is that when it says "World trivias" at least half is about US next 2-3 questions is about Canada, French or Spanish language.

Never a question about Africa, very few from Asia, South America, Carribien, and maybe 1-2 from Europe or Australia.

That what I mean that the world are more then North America. 

:bow:Thank you and I like this game:happy: even if I never have a chance:blush:
Charlie


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 257 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 243

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well that was a hard one and I can´t complaine about that all was American this time either
:bow:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> No, no don´t change to Celebrities  it's even wors
> 
> No what I mean is that when it says "World trivias" at least half is about US next 2-3 questions is about Canada, French or Spanish language.
> 
> ...




*Gee, they don't give you many choice to choose from, but once again, I have changed Saturday's catagory. 

Lets try * People.......** For Saturdays.......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 707

*I guess that this could have been worse...... *


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 29, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 674

i love your quizes Grandi Floras


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> Questions correct: 8 / 10
> You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 674
> 
> i love your quizes Grandi Floras



*
Thank you squidge dumpling, I do too, I just wish that I didn't suck at trivia though.... LOL*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> Thank you squidge dumpling, I do too, I just wish that I didn't suck at trivia though.... LOL*



I know the feeling as i only scored 2 point the other day :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> I know the feeling as i only scored 2 point the other day :doh:



*What the heck, it is still fun........:happy:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *
> Thank you squidge dumpling, I do too, I just wish that I didn't suck at trivia though.... LOL*





squidge dumpling said:


> I know the feeling as i only scored 2 point the other day :doh:





Grandi Floras said:


> *What the heck, it is still fun........:happy:*



I just want to point out that I also love this game and think it´s real fun
Even if I almost always fight over the last place:doh:
And Grandi Floras I hope you not feel "jumped on" or feel personal "attacked" when I complaining.
I´m thankfull for the game and maybe complaining because I´m frustrated 
over my own incompetence:doh:
:bow::kiss2::happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> I just want to point out that I also love this game and think it´s real fun
> Even if I almost always fight over the last place:doh:
> And Grandi Floras I hope you not feel "jumped on" or feel personal "attacked" when I complaining.
> I´m thankfull for the game and maybe complaining because I´m frustrated
> ...



*Not at all Charlie........ I really stink at trivia too, but I really like playing anyway, I just like to try and make the game easy for everyone.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 173 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 727

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*Duties of the Marshal Service*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 173 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



*Maaaaaybe....... *


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 30, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 677


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 933


*Yippeeeee! *


----------



## fatcharlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 159 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 741

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*Don´t know nothing about rating*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 1, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 793


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830

*Shucks.. I missed one....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

*Hall of Fame*

*Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! *

*Sep 08*

22 players played during the month.

1. risible (258 points, 5 wins)
2. greatbear (234 points, 2 wins)
3. sweetnnekked (230 points, 1 wins)
4. Deborah (218 points, 16 wins)
5. BigBeautifulMe (216 points, 3 wins)
6. dreamer72fem (209 points, 0 wins)
7. BigMeowth (207 points, 1 wins)
8. Grandifloras52 (191 points, 0 wins)
9. fatcharlie (110 points, 0 wins)
10. grandma (92 points, 0 wins)


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 138 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 662

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

:doh:sorry Led :blush:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 2, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 803


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 161 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 639

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well I have never got an extra benifit in US  just some gifts and when I buy something it must be fair made, fair traded, harmless to nature or ecological grown:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 719

*Foo*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 145 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 455

*Ouch, that kinda hurt...... :doh:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 207 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 193

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Well spank me.......:blush::doh:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 4, 2008)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 374

:doh: :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 165 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 435

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*It was a hard one missed two that I should have known:doh:but got two right that I didn´t have a cloe about:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 613

*That was painful...... *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2008)

http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 293


*Oh my, that was more painful to date! :doh:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 269 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 31

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Oh my oh my, many strange questions*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 6, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 695


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/submit2.cfm*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

_*Hey, at least they are right.....*_


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 173 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 627

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*Old nursery songs and the Bible in English is not my better sides*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

It tells me "Invalid tournament" when I click the link. 
It doesn't like me!!! BOOO!


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 7, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> It tells me "Invalid tournament" when I click the link.
> It doesn't like me!!! BOOO!



J*ust use Grandi Floras link that have 71958 in it higher up on this page, and it works:happy:
*

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 127 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 773

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*Does fingers walk*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 7, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937

*Gee, I done good fer a change.... LOL *


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 136 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 764

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I just didn´t have a clue about Clue*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 8, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 271 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 629

grr at time


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 619

*Oops.... again.........*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 9, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 804


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 168 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 532

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Never change you first choise:doh:, nick names on states*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 620

*Hick...... :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 147 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 853

*Well jeeze, not to fast but at least I got them all right! :happy:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 689


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 151 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 249

:doh: :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 295 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 405

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set

*Well this time it was mostly Europe:happy: but Royalties is not my stronger side so what isreally. I don´t know:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 116 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 284

*Now that was just painful........:blush:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Those were really really tough trivia questions....... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Those were really really tough trivia questions....... :doh:




I know, but we can't have easy ones all of the time, what it the challenge in that? 
I just try the best I can and wish for the best. LOL


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 12, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 177 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 323

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*Hummm:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 214

* Eeeeew......*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 13, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 130 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 670


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 242 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 358

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I missed the Beatles question:doh::doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 827

*Gee whiz, I am at the head of the heap for a change..... *


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 14, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 185 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 715


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 919

_*Snazzy. *_


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

_Finally.... a score worth posting_

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 882


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 178 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 722

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Missed the Hockey team ´couse I can´t read:doh:*:blush:


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 192 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 608

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I´m saying it again never change you first choice:doh:
But I´m in the lead:happy:none will beat me today
:happy::blush:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 15, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 676


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 803


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 189 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 711

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I was lucky with my guesses today :happy:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 813

*Better than I thought.....*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 912


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 621

*Heck, and that was supposed to be easy? :doh:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 173 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 627

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*You right! It was not easy but I was lucky guessed some right:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 290

*Oh, now that hurt...... LOL:blush:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 256 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 144

You earned 4 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*I guess I missed those questions that were easy for youWhich Helen and Martha ? Ohio..........*


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 212 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 88

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Houuuuuh:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 501

*Oh My......*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 19, 2008)

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 188

oh that score sucks :doh:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 20, 2008)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 476


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 617

*Hmmm, better than I thought.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 171 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 729

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*As useal I missed the movie question, but I´m :happy:and say:bow:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 145 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 755

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*What did curiosity kill?  me I guess*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 939

*Yowza! :happy:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925

WOW!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 842

*One out of ten, not too bad..... *


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 630


**I would have had 8 right, except I read one question wrong :doh: Geesh :doh: :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 156 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 744

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*That question was too easy so I missed it reel good:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826

*Gee, not to bad......*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 914


WoooHoooo!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...




*




YAY!​*


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 161 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 639

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


Nursery rhyme


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 708

*Ish..... not to fast this time.....*


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 179 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 421

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*English names on film I have seen
Can I answer with the Swedish names instead:bow:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 687


**Not too bad :/


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 955

I rock .


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 254 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 46

You earned 3 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*this was very specific American, *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 290

*I am an American and am ashamed to say that I suck at it. LOL*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 25, 2008)

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 146 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 254

:doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 122 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 378



**Well :doh: That was downright terrible


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 215 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 285

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*That was hard:doh::blush:
*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 485

Eeeeeeeew.


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 418

I did awful .


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 593


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 27, 2008)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 156 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 544

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


*All done? Yes all done *


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811



*** Not to Shabby! ***


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 586

*Ouch....:blush:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 28, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 162 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 738

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Classic TV show:I was fooled by the name:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 919

*Gee Whiz, I did doed it. *


----------



## george83 (Oct 28, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 743

only 8 this time .


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 927


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 152 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 648

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Missed the "word" questions as useal:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 725

*Hmmmmm...............*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 141 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 759


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 30, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 203 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 697

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*Missed the movie name as useal:doh:
:blush:............:bow:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 30, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 803


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

_*Wow*_


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 171 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 829



Good Score... just not fast enough :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 31, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 211 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 289

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*oootcch:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 817

*Better than I thought......Happy Halloween Y'all!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 789


Wow! I did better than I thought


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

*Hall of Fame*

Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! 

*Oct 08*

19 players played during the month.

1. BigMeowth (287 points, 12 wins)
2. risible (247 points, 6 wins)
3. greatbear (241 points, 4 wins)
4. sweetnnekked (228 points, 0 wins)
5. Grandifloras52 (206 points, 0 wins)
6. free2beme (193 points, 1 wins)
7. no1nibbs (180 points, 3 wins)
8. dreamer72fem (167 points, 0 wins)
9. fatcharlie (142 points, 0 wins)
10. mariac1966 (121 points, 0 wins)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 497

*Ick.............*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 598


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 376


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 195

*Ouchies!* :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 295 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 305

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
Y*eah that was a hard one*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 277


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

*The game hung up, and is still on yesterday's game. I hope that the site gets things taken care of soon. I will come back in and try trivia again after I get back from work.*


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 226 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 674

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Had a hard time to read today......*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 136 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 664



*Not Too Shabby!! *


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 4, 2008)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 158 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 442

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Easymaybe if you are an American*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 829

Not bad, not good, but not bad......:happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 843


***I missed the one that I should have known - The Nursery Rhyme... geez :doh:*


----------



## george83 (Nov 4, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 854

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Easy only one I didnt know was the boone one.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 4, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

Yowsers! LOL

*It's a Tie!!!*

*Player Award Correct Seconds Score 

1. sweetnnekked + 5 pts 10! 66 934 
2. Grandifloras52 + 5 pts 10! 66 934 *


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 5, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 137 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 663

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


*Muderer and Rice Krispies character?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 924

*Gee, I got them right for a change, how nice. :happy:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 6, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 694


----------



## george83 (Nov 6, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 842


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 806

*Hmmmmm*


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 203 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 397

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

Hmmmm missed the two about "President murderers":doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 517

*yuck.*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 692


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 735

*Shoot...... :happy:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 9, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 782

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Missed the spelling:doh:, e or i is tricky *


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 827


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 709

*Oops, she didn't do it again.......:doh:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 702


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 211 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 589

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

:doh:


----------



## george83 (Nov 10, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 822

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 11, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 167 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 633

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*Missed the US city and movie name:doh: again as useal*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 787


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 718

*Hmph! *


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 12, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 210 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 590

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*8 / 10 on movies:shocked:...........:happy:......:bow:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 818


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714

*Yikes......:doh:*


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 13, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 203 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 697

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Missed the square :doh: I should have known, but I got some right that I was not to sure about:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 598

*dang....*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 703


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 242 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 458

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*Easy and a lot to read.....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 121 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 679

*That one hurt, but then again, I have never been good with this subject.*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 777


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 604

*Hmmmmm*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 774


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 619

*Now that was just bad....*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 607


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 16, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 190 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 710

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)

*:happy:I should have asked Susannah about that Aussie thing and all had been right*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 720

*Gee..... what a mess.....*


----------



## george83 (Nov 17, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 918

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Oh yea


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 17, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 150 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 650

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*Messier then messy  What is Spacely Sprockets and network producers*


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 186 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 614

You earned 8 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*Can someone explaain question 7 *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
*I lost my electricity again dang it, oh well, didn't need to post something silly today here.*


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 828

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Hmmm not bad


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 900


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 717

*Hmmm, pretty slow again....... :-(*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 915


----------



## george83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 911

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! 

Easy .


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 230 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 370

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)
*
World Trivia 1 : Easier 
Why not call it "USA trivia 1" it would be more relevant 

6 more or less internal US questions, 2 with a strong US connection, 
1 France/Spainish but could be Canadian or Californian.
The only "world" question would be the Esperanto question. 
Not even an Aussie question this time, no African, no Asian, no European or South American except for the languege question. 

Last I will say :bow::bow::bow:Grandi Floras or should I say "Grandma", you are too cute ? 
I love TP but I hate when it comes under "false flag" and I know it's not your foult but I think it's a symptome of the American disease that GW Bush have had "US is the World". Obama will have a hard job .......But the World will make US aware of that US is NOT the World, just a part, infact a smaller part, of the World, and have to cooperate and follow the same rules as everybody else. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 6 / 10
> You took 230 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...





*It is not my fault that the World Trivia subjects are difficult, but I changed Thursday's Game to Literature #1... lets see if that will be better. It is hard to please everyone sometimes......*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 421

*ick, I an not good at Literature, that is obvious here. lol*


----------



## george83 (Nov 20, 2008)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 440

God that was hard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

george83 said:


> Questions correct: 5 / 10
> You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 440
> 
> God that was hard




*Ok, I changed Thursdays to General Knowledge easy, there isn't anything else that I can do at this point until the site comes up with something different. I try to please as many as I can.*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 688


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *It is not my fault that the World Trivia subjects are difficult, but I changed Thursday's Game to Literature #1... lets see if that will be better. It is hard to please everyone sometimes......*



Thoose questions were not difficult, but they were under false flag.
What I meant was NOT to change "World Trivia" to something else, but "World Trivias" should be "World" not "US" Trivias. 
Real "World Trivias" is the subject that I might have an equal chance except from slow reading.
But that don't matter I have decided not to particiepat anylonger, I only get mad. 
Is like Timberwolf said a year ago or so, that it's a American TP and we that don't have English as our language don't have a chance. And something must be suspisious when people under different names can answer it all right under 40 sec.

But Grandi Floras I say :bow::bow::bow: and I was :happy: (and sometimes ) as long that it lasted.
I will play TP on some other boards and a Swedish boards instead.
Puss o kram 
Charlie


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 20, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 787


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 610

*Gee, I did better than I thought that I would, I don't listen to a lot of music.*


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 533

You earned 6 FunTrivia Bucks! 

I'm ashamed of myself .


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 804


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 156 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 644


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 706

*hmmmm................*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821
*
Not too bad:happy:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm still wondering if you still actually read the questions... (All of you.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm still wondering if you still actually read the questions... (All of you.)




I do read the questions, that is prolly why my time is so slow..... LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938

*Gee, I out did myself for a change..... :happy:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 725

*Phoey! :doh:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 911



WOW! I did better than I thought I was going to


----------



## george83 (Nov 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 786

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 508

*Eeeeew.....*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 576


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 597

*Ish, I don't know music old or new too good, so I suck.... :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 697

*Hey, at least I only missed two.... what do you want from meeeeee! LOL*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821

*Hmmm, whatever. LOL*


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 727


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 1, 2008)

*Hall of Fame*​

Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! 

Nov 08

17 players played during the month.

1. BigMeowth (237 points, 4 wins)
2. sweetnnekked (232 points, 2 wins)
3. no1nibbs (219 points, 6 wins)
4. dreamer72fem (216 points, 4 wins)
5. free2beme (214 points, 3 wins)
6. risible (209 points, 8 wins)
7. greatbear (206 points, 2 wins)
8. mariac1966 (192 points, 0 wins)
9. Grandifloras52 (183 points, 0 wins)
10. fatcharlie (99 points, 0 wins)

*New Tournament Begins Today!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 1, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930

*YAY!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 145 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 855


*Good..... just a little slow about getting there!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 2, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 829

*Hey, only one missed, could be worse, as a matter of fact, usually is. LOL*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Dec 2, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 603


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 800

*Gee, better than I thought that I would do. :blush:*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 4, 2008)

calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 883


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 501

*Oh my....... not good, not good. :blush:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Dec 5, 2008)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 153 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 447


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 5, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 140 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 860


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 615

*Hrrrumph! :doh: *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929

*Yippeeeeee! *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926

*I can't believe I got them all.... sheesh, that was tough..... :doh:*


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm new to this, but it was fun!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 944


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

shinyapple said:


> I'm new to this, but it was fun!
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 944



*WELCOME TO THE DAILY TRIVIA BOARD, glad you could join us. 
I am not very good at Trivia, but I keep trying. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830

*Oh Fudgesicles....... I missed one......:doh:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 819

Could have been worse...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 711

*Eeew, could be worse too, I suppose..... :blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 510

*Yowch! :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 310

* Oh My, that was awful! :blush:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

could be worse, my dear...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> could be worse, my dear...



Trust me, it has been worse, many times. I suck at Trivia, but I keep trying. Hi Timberwolf. :happy:


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 13, 2008)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808


pssst...GrandiFloras, I just noticed you are in WA. Hi from a Tri-Cities native who has since defected!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

shinyapple said:


> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 808
> 
> ...







*Fellow Washingtonian! *​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811

*Better than I thought I would do.....:happy:*


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 14, 2008)

This one was fun!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 933

*Hmmmm, better than nuthin.... lol*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714

*Oops.....:doh:*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 912


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 16, 2008)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 941


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 823

*Gee *


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 581


Wow what a terrible score


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 598

*Ouch, that was another painful one fer sure.....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 21, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 803

*Better than I thought that I would do. yipee? *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

*Gee, I did that?? LOL*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822

*Ooooooooooo:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 703

*Better than I thought I would do. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714

*Sucks, I still missed two......:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 276

*Ouch, now that was just painful......:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 801

*Well, at least I only missed one......*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 947

*WOW! That is the quickest I have ever gone. VERY EASY questions though, figures.... Tee Hee.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*

RaTs.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 31, 2008)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 955

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

*It's been a great year of playing, here's looking forward to the next one!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830

*Sheesh....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2008)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830

*Once again at the bottom of the heap....:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2009)

*Hall of Fame*​

Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! 

*Dec 08*

17 players played during the month.

1. Deborah (303 points, 22 wins)
2. risible (245 points, 3 wins)
3. free2beme (231 points, 0 wins)
4. dreamer72fem (228 points, 1 wins)
5. greatbear (201 points, 1 wins)
6. sweetnnekked (201 points, 1 wins)
7. BigMeowth (178 points, 1 wins)
8. Grandifloras52 (151 points, 0 wins)
9. shinyapple (145 points, 2 wins)
10. no1nibbs (141 points, 0 wins)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 623


*OUCH.... even on easy I suck. lol*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 598

*Now that was just awful.......*


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 603

You earned 7 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

That was quite hard.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716

*Foo!:doh:*


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 408

You earned 5 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Bloody hell that was the hardest one yet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 905

*Whoop-Dee-Dooo!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816

*Fiddle Stix!:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 719

*Could be worse I suppose......*:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 896

*Slow but right... can't have everything , at least I am on the top of the heap so far today....... Tee Hee.*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 150 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 350

*Ouch again!:blush:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 179 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 221

*This* is really ouch. :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 502


_*Oooouch !!! is right*_


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took *136* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *564

*New day, new game...[/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 608

*Eeeew...... I suck again......*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 794


Not bad for guessing... I guess. :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

*Gee, and how did I do that? LOL *


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 828


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

*Yahooooo -oo- ooooo!*


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

First time taking part!!  

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 959


----------



## george83 (Jan 12, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 945


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jan 12, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 818


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 708



Common knowledge... well, common for our US friends...  
[/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 845

*Gee, pretty fast and only one wrong, go figure....*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 933


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 594


There's one question in today's quiz where I have some doubts that their answer is right...
 [/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918

*YAY......:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 597

*Fooey!:doh:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 388

I should watch the movies in the original version. Maybe it gives me a little chance to improve...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]A New day, another game...

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 144 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 656[/SIZE]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 612

*Yay? LOL*


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 841


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 627

*Foo....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

*Gee Whizzers.....:happy:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 799

Wow. :doh:


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 948


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 901



WOW! Everyone did terrific today!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Bleah! I'm useless! lol. But please take into acount it's 6am here and I haven't slept yet lol.

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 140 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 560


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 944

*Weeeee! *


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *191 seconds* to complete this quiz. :blink:
Total score: 709


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928

72 seconds? 10 answers right? How did I do that? :blink:

...

But I'm still last of the 10-pointers... :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 927

*Snazzy! *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
*9 out 10 in 99 seconds, that really sucked.......*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *9 out 10 in 99 seconds, that really sucked.......*



Haha.. Sucked? No... This is the definition of sucked 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 145 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 355


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 909

*Well gee whiz..... LOL*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 794


_*Well.... 5th place isn't so bad! *_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 621

*Not so good on this-un....*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh! My best score so far! :bounce:

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828


----------



## Angellore (Jan 26, 2009)

My first go!
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 956


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 846

*Hmmmm.......*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 942


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929

*Not my best score, but at least I got them all........:happy:*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811


----------



## Angellore (Jan 27, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 958


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821

*Shucks, missed one that I should have known..... phoey!*


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 28, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938


*YAY!* :bounce:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 802

*ick.....*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Aaaah crap lol

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 582


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 942


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 700

*?Ooooooo.......*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 615


_*?? Darn ??*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 616

*Ish.......:doh:*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

That one was a bit tricky for me lol

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 130 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 470


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 700


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2009)

*Hall of Fame*​

Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! 

Jan 09

*22 players played during the month.*

1. Deborah (287 points, 20 wins)
2. risible (240 points, 2 wins)
3. greatbear (238 points, 2 wins)
4. shinyapple (235 points, 0 wins)
5. dreamer72fem (220 points, 2 wins)
6. sweetnnekked (199 points, 0 wins)
7. BigMeowth (193 points, 0 wins)
8. Grandifloras52 (181 points, 0 wins)
9. no1nibbs (158 points, 2 wins)
10. free2beme (119 points, 0 wins)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

*




http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​*
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 795

*Oh my,,.......*


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh dear I suck 

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 583


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

*




http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​*
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 611

*Ish...again....:doh:*


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 918

.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 627

*Ish.......:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 6, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 508

*Oh geeze, one of the worst yet......:doh:*


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 595

crap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828

*Could be worse, put me at the top of the heap though.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 616

*ISH.....:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 933

*Gee, not to shabby this time.....*


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 9, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 833

*Could have been worse.... LOL*


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 10, 2009)

I think i get slower lol

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 694


----------



## squidge dumpling (Feb 10, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 911


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 946

*Whoop Dee Do - Top O The Heap again! *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 390

*Well, that sucked.......:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 486

*Eeeeew.....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 612

_*Ick*_.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 915

*Neato, so far, I am the only one that got them all.....:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 920

_* Sheesh, well at least I got all of them....:doh:*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 848

*Foo, I missed an easy one, go figure. :blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 609

*Icky.....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 713

*Hmmm......*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714

*Geeze, some of those were a bit tricky....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 23, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938

*Yippeee, Skippee! :happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 739

*Ooops....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 25, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 635

*Phoo*:doh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 25, 2009)

I did better than I thought I would! 

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 674


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 411

*Oh My.....:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 500

*Now that was just awful.....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

*Hall of Fame*​

Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! 

*Feb 2009*

*22 players played during the month.*

1. Deborah (255 points, 21 wins)
2. risible (231 points, 1 wins)
3. shinyapple (192 points, 1 wins)
4. BigMeowth (184 points, 2 wins)
5. dreamer72fem (179 points, 1 wins)
6. greatbear (174 points, 1 wins)
7. sweetnnekked (164 points, 0 wins)
8. no1nibbs (148 points, 0 wins)
9. free2beme (146 points, 0 wins)
10. Grandifloras52 (123 points, 1 wins) 

*Congradulations Players!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822

*A little better.....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 2, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 717

*Phoey! :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 845

*Shoot! One easy one bites the dust.... again....:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 832

*Could be worse......:blush:*


----------



## Paquito (Mar 4, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 5, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937

*YAY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mel (Mar 6, 2009)

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 545


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 7, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 381

*Eew, not good at all today........:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

*YAY for a change.....:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828

*Foo....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

*Fiddle Sticks :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 604

*Ick, not so good this time.....:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 817

*fOO!:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​

*Grandifloras52 + 3 pts 7right 81seconds 619 *_*Ick:doh:*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 812

*Hmmm....:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 948

*Wowsers, the best time yet for me......:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 621

*Ishhhhh. :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824

*Gee,:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 793

*Ouch, way to slow....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 136 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 664

*That was just awful......:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 701

*Hmmmmmm*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 818

*Shucks*....:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 842

*Gee, I missed only one, not bad.....:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 734

*oops*....:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 794

*Ouch!:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 422


*Now that was just awful! :doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 611

*Heck*!:blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 813

*Geeze, once again, I missed only one......:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 837

*Phoey!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 832

*Foo.....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

*Hall of Fame*​

*Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! *


*Mar 2009*

16 players played during the month.

*1. risible (232 points, 4 wins)*
2. Deborah (228 points, 18 wins)
3. shinyapple (228 points, 3 wins)
4. BigMeowth (209 points, 3 wins)
5. greatbear (192 points, 0 wins)
6. free2beme (176 points, 2 wins)
7. dreamer72fem (156 points, 1 wins)
8. Grandifloras52 (148 points, 0 wins)
9. sweetnnekked (123 points, 0 wins)
10. FreeThinker (98 points, 0 wins)

*********************************************************






*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 723

*Foo.*


----------



## george83 (Apr 1, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 806

That was really HARD!!!

I just got lucky with my guesses lol.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

*





http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958​*
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922

*Yipeee! *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 507

*Ouch!:doh:*


----------



## george83 (Apr 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 618

.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 721

*Ratz.....*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 5, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 857

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 


*Accursed inability to think clealy at 3 in the morning.
*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

*WOW, I actually got them all right for a change, will wonders never ceace? LOL:happy:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 690

*Ick*:doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937

*Snazzy. *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 598


*That was awful.....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 711

*ick*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 149 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 151

*Oh my, the worst time/least answers ever,......:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 492

*Another bad day for me.......:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810

*Could be worse I suppose......:blush:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 12, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 141 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 559


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716

* That was NOT as very easy as they said.....:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 709

*Hmmmmmmm.....*


----------



## george83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 705

Awful


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 833

*Gee, I only missed one......:blush:*


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 15, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 38 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 962

You earned 10 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 681

*Ouchies!!!!!!!!!!:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 386

*Now that was embarrassing! :blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 683

*Ish....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 632

*Man, I suck....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 832

*Well, at least I only missed one this time.....:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 919

*Gee, I got um all for a change.....*


----------



## george83 (Apr 21, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 926


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 21, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 149 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 551


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 706

*FOO:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 602

*Ick.....:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 109 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 491

*Now that was awful.....:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 502

*Sheesh, she sucks again.....:doh:*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 111 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 689

Magic: The Gathering?!?! Arrrrrr.....!!!!!!! I hate to get less than an A... LOL


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 25, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 187 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 313 :doh:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 5 / 10
> You took 187 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 313 :doh:



Awww.. you can have a couple of my correct answers if you want to... here!

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: X5X *8* / 10
You took 187 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: X313X *650*

There you are!! BRAVO!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 902

*Gee, I got all of the for a change.:happy:*


----------



## Teleute (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh, man, I love trivia... this is going to be a new daily addiction >_>

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824

You earned 9 FunTrivia Bucks! (will be awarded tonight when final scores are set) 

Cursed sports questions!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Trivia KING for a day? Perhaps...   

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz.

Where's my queen? 10 more hours (if I stay on the throne) 
Total score: 921


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 26, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 781


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945

*Wowsers, a good time for a change!:happy:*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 849

I nuked a question!!! Figures LOL


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 27, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 927


----------



## Teleute (Apr 27, 2009)

8 correct in 74 seconds.... falling behind a bit today! I knew it was pretty unlikely that my answer on one of them was right, but "They Died With Their Boots On" would have been the most dramatic pancake-eating contest movie title EVER. I couldn't resist picking it.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931

*Snazzy.....*


----------



## Teleute (Apr 28, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 847

Almost there!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 850

WHY didn't I go with my gut?!?! ARRRGH!!!  50 secs LOL


----------



## Teleute (Apr 28, 2009)

Which one was it for you? I missed the California one.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Which one was it for you? I missed the California one.



I missed the freakin PHOBIA one!!! My mind said the right answer, but of course I chose the wrong one... I'll never learn to go with my GUT :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 725

*Well, that just sucked....:doh:*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *81* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: *819*

ARRRGH!!!! I got suckered into that movie question!!!!! :doh: :doh:

I still would have been #2... what a score, dreamer72fem! VERY impressive.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 29, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808

*Heck, I missed an easy one.:doh:*


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 30, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 598:doh::doh:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 859

AAARGH!!! I pulled a Grandi, err I pulled a me!! ROFL


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Calculating your score

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 133 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 767

Hmm...


----------



## Teleute (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet, movie trivia!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

*Hall of Fame*​

Top 5 players at the end of each month will be written into the hall of fame, forever! 

*April 2009*

*22 players played during the month.*

1. risible (229 points, 6 wins)
2. free2beme (200 points, 3 wins)
3. shinyapple (193 points, 2 wins)
4. greatbear (176 points, 0 wins)
5. Grandifloras52 (164 points, 0 wins)
6. BigMeowth (151 points, 2 wins)
7. dreamer72fem (140 points, 1 wins)
8. Deborah (139 points, 15 wins)
9. rsm (103 points, 0 wins)
10. grandma (84 points, 0 wins)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 711

*Not bad considering I guess with many of them. :happy:*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

YAY!!! I thought I'd never see a 10/10 day again 


Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 948


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> YAY!!! I thought I'd never see a 10/10 day again
> 
> 
> Calculating your score..
> ...


----------



## Teleute (May 1, 2009)

Darn it, a couple seconds faster and I could have been at the top, hee hee! Curse your speedy answering, shinyapple 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 949


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Darn it, a couple seconds faster and I could have been at the top, hee hee! Curse your speedy answering, shinyapple
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 949



GREAT job!!!! Jealous, but great job!!  :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 801

*Ratz, I only missed one......:doh:*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 205 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 595

I lost my connection during submission.. 8/10.. what a tough quiz! eeps.


----------



## Teleute (May 2, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 145 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 655

Yeah, wow, today's was tough! And my brit hubby totally failed to answer the first one correctly, hehe


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 707

*Ouch....:doh:*


----------



## Teleute (May 3, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 752

Wow, only 8 right and I'm at the top... looks like I wasn't the only one who had trouble today! Sports questions get me every time, heh.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 608

I'm the LOSER today!!!! hahahahaaaaa   Tennis?! pffht.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922

*Well, at least I got them all right for a change,. *


----------



## Teleute (May 4, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 952

At the top, yay! Until someone answers faster than me, heh...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934

*Gee, good timing and I got them all right and I am one the top of the heap for a change, will wonders never cease? LOL*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 5, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 943

BANZAI!!!  

See ya'll later this afternoon...!!!


----------



## Teleute (May 5, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 956

RAWR! I would have been faster if not for that last question - I looked at it for like 5 seconds, thinking "there's no way the answer is that obvious!"


----------



## Teleute (May 6, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945

Today's was quite hard! Also, that joke made me groan. Soooooo lame.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 720

*Ick:blush:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 694

*Oh my... that was the worst ever!:blush:*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 837

ARRRRRRRGGGGH!!! I didn't go with my gut!!!!


----------



## Teleute (May 7, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 819


CURSE YOU TOM CRUISE!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 681

Yummy... :eat2:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 509

YUCK!!! Movie quotes?? LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 809

*Ratz, I missed an easy one.:blush:*


----------



## Teleute (May 8, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 741

Wow, nobody's gotten all of them right yet!


----------



## Szombathy (May 8, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 680

I'm surprised I did that well. I don't do movies, normally.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 806

*Well, at least *I got nine right. :happy:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 616

BOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 145 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 855

Well,I might feel crappy,but I must say...


----------



## Teleute (May 9, 2009)

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 737

Bah, it's an off day for me >_>


----------



## george83 (May 9, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 

I'm so ashamed .


----------



## mel (May 9, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 625


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 798

*oops....:blush:*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

:wubu: We love you, Grandi!!!!! :wubu: 

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 914

I'm BAAACK


----------



## Teleute (May 10, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 846

Someday, I will accidentally get the answer to a sports question. 

I'm pretty sure the world will explode then.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816

*YAY, only one missed.:blush:*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 11, 2009)

Grandi Floras, I signed onto your game, it was so much fun, thank you! Paul 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

I did pretty good for first time, LOL!




Grandi Floras said:


> *http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 816
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Grandi Floras, I signed onto your game, it was so much fun, thank you! Paul
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...



I am glad that you tryed it, it is addicting to say the least. Good luck to you my friend.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 958

WOOHOO!! I was in the ZONE... phew!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz.
> ...


----------



## Teleute (May 11, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 958

Heh, it looks like a lot of us were tied at 42 seconds!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

At least I'm still in 1st... there is plenty of room here 
UCB says, and I'm sure that






too! ​


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 12, 2009)

One got me today, LOL!

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 951

I have a sloooooow connection, but I managed


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 12, 2009)

You were smokin!!! I got to step up my game, I have a
fassssstt connection too, LOL!!!




undrcovrbrothr said:


> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 951
> 
> I have a sloooooow connection, but I managed


----------



## Teleute (May 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 957


RAWR! This was a good day


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921

*Yay, I got them all!  *


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

Congrats to all!!! You bested me again...


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 912

Oh dammit...I took too long again.


----------



## dragorat (May 12, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 923

Guess i didn't do too bad...lol


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 711

*Oops, dang, I miss two.....:doh:*


----------



## dragorat (May 13, 2009)

*Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 914
Well there's mine for the day.*


----------



## dragorat (May 13, 2009)

*Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 914
Well there's mine for the day.*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 13, 2009)

Sweety, This was a tough one today, I also dropped 2 
I love playing this game and here are my results;

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714

Paul 




Grandi Floras said:


> *http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 8 / 10
> You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 711
> *Oops, dang, I miss two.....:doh:*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 958

YES!!!!!!!!  Man, that got me ready for another 10!!!  :blush:


----------



## Teleute (May 13, 2009)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 946

Slower today, but I got them all! I had to think about the phone one, heh...


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 14, 2009)

I think I need to brush up on my chick flicks, LOL!

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 722


----------



## Teleute (May 14, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 823

Me too, haha! I'm so not a chick-flick kind of person.


----------



## dragorat (May 14, 2009)

*NOT my day today....lol
Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 608*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716

*Ouch!:doh:*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Ouch!:doh:*



Dear, it is OK....  I didn't fare too well myself- forgot to post 9/10, but slow as a turtle


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Dear, it is OK....  I didn't fare too well myself- forgot to post 9/10, but slow as a turtle



Turtles are alright sometimes, you know, one did pass the rabbit. LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 616

_*Ish!:blush:*_


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 15, 2009)

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 821

I KNEW IT!!!!!! Romance movie got me.... inevitable, I suppose....!!!


----------



## Teleute (May 15, 2009)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836

Bah, I should always go with my instinct. It's when I second-guess myself that I really screw things up


----------



## Adamantoise (May 15, 2009)

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 580

Messed up big time...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 302

*Well, that was embarassing......:doh:*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 18, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937

*YAY!!! I did it! *


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 18, 2009)

Grandi, I did good, I guess my hangover from the weekend helped, LOL!!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917

Thank you for running the quiz!!




Grandi Floras said:


> *http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 937
> ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2009)

*http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935

*Pretty good for a change.....:happy:*


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 19, 2009)

They got me on one, I guess I need to read more novels, LOL!

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 829




Grandi Floras said:


> *http://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=71958*​
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 935
> ...


----------



## Risible (May 19, 2009)

To open part 2! Find it here.


----------

